#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутра

## Svarog

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти данную сутру, написанную санскрите.
Также нужно найти транскрипцию (т.е. как правильно её произносить).

Заранее спасибо!

----------

Joy (19.11.2010), Kit (19.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (10.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

http://visiblemantra.org/heartsutra.html

----------

Aion (18.11.2010), Dorje Dugarov (18.11.2010), Joy (19.11.2010), Kit (19.11.2010), Rushny (09.12.2010), Svarog (18.11.2010), Же Ка (03.12.2010), Марина В (18.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.11.2010), Чиффа (26.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вариант транскрипции (не ручаюсь за правильность, так дали в верстку):

ПражднЯ-пАрамитА-хридайя-сутрам
Нама сарваджнЯйя. АрьЯвалокитешвара-бодхисаттво гамбхИрАйЯм
праджнЯ-пАрамитАйям чарьЯм чарамАно вьявалокайяти сма. Паньча скандхАмс
тАмс ча свабхАва-шУньян пашьяти сма. Иха шАрипутра рУпам шУньята, шУньятайва
рУпам. рУпан на притхак шУньятА, шУньятАйЯ на притхаг рУпам. Яд рУпам тад
шУньятА, йЯ шУньятА тад рУпам. Эвамева веданА-самджнЯ-самскАра-виджнЯнАни.
Иха шАрипутра сарва-дхармА шУньятА-лакшанА анутпаннА анируддхА
амалА на вималА нонА на парипУрна.
ТасмАт шАрипутра шУньятАйЯм на рУпам, на веданА, на самджня, на самскАрА,
на виджнЯнАни. На чакшу-шротра-гхрАна-джихвА-манАмси. На рУпа-шабда-
гандха-раса-спраштавья-дхармА. На чаксур дхАтур Яван на манодхАту. На
видьЯ нАвидьЯ, на видьЯ-кшайо нАвидьЯ-кшайо Яван на джарА-маранам
на джарА-марана-кшайо, на дукха-самудайя-ниродха-мАргА.
На джнянам, на прАптитвам. Бодхисаттвасья праджнЯ-пАрамитАм Ашритья
Вихарати читтАварана. ЧиттАварана-нАститвАд атрасто
випарьЯсАтикрАнто ништха-нирвАна. ТрайЯдхва-вьявастхитА сарва-буддхА
прАджнЯ-пАрамитАм Ашритья ануттараАм
самьяксамбодхим абхисамбуддха.
ТасмАд джнЯтавья праджнЯ-пАрамитА-махА-мантро махА-видьЯ-мантро
ануттара-мантро асама-сама-мантра сарва-дукха-прашамана-мантра
сатьям амитхьятвАт праджнЯ-пАрамитАм укто мантра.
ТадхьятА: гатэ гатэ пАрагатэ пАрасамгатэ бодхи свАхА.

Ити праджнЯ-пАрамитА-хридайя-сутрам самАптам.

----------

Aion (18.11.2010), Caddy (18.11.2010), Dondhup (11.01.2011), Joy (19.11.2010), Kit (19.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (03.12.2010), Rushny (09.12.2010), Sergio (11.12.2010), Svarog (18.11.2010), Леонид Ш (18.11.2010), Марина В (18.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.11.2010), Чиффа (26.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Можете еще послушать как звучит Сутра Сердца Праджня Парамиты на санскрите

----------

Aion (18.11.2010), Joy (19.11.2010), Kit (19.11.2010), Rushny (09.12.2010), Алексей Е (30.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (10.12.2010), Лакшми (18.11.2010), Марина В (18.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.11.2010), Чиффа (26.11.2010), Юй Кан (18.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

Скажите пожалуйста а есть, если так можно выразиться, "серьезное" исполнение мантры Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты на санскрите или на крайний случай на тибетском, помимо вот этого: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B3Yb7AmTUg?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "серьезное" исполнение мантры Сутра Сердца Праджняпарамиты


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz59yKyxNuU

----------

Aion (19.11.2010), Joy (19.11.2010), Kit (19.11.2010), Алексей Е (30.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

Heart Sutra by Geshe Kunkhen

----------

Чиффа (26.11.2010)

----------


## Natha

Сергей, вами пропущено начало этой сутры. По крайней мере два предложения, вот эти:

1. evaṃ mayā śrutam | ekasmin samaye bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma gṛdhrakūṭe parvate mahatā bhikṣusaṃghena sārdhaṃ mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṃghena | 

2. tena khalu samayena bhagavān gambhīra-avasaṃbodhaṃ nāma samādhiṃ samāpannaḥ | 

3. tena ca samayena āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo mahāsattvo gambhīrāyāṃ prajñāpāramitāyāṃ caryāṃ caramāṇaḥ evaṃ vyavalokayati sma | pañca skandhāṃstāṃśca svabhāvaśūnyaṃ vyavalokayati ||

----------


## Асуман

> Сергей, вами пропущено начало этой сутры. По крайней мере два предложения, вот эти:


Обратите внимание - выше уже дали ссылку на вики, где приводится и текст краткой редакции сутры, которую привёл *Сергей Хос*, и текст более многословной редакции, начало который цитируете вы.


Поскольку у большинства народу трудности с чтением дэванагари, думаю, уместно будет привети тут этот текст, сконвертированный в транслитерацию.

Краткая редакция:

āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo gaṁbhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāṁ caramāṇo vyavalokayati sma | paṁcaskandhāḥ | tāṁśca svabhāvaśūnyānpaśyati sma | iha śāriputra rūpaṁ śūnyatā śūnyataiva rūpaṁ rūpānna pṛthakśūnyatā śūnyatāyā na pṛthagrūpaṁ yadrūpaṁ sā śūnyatā yā śūnyatā tadrūpaṁ | evameva vedanāsaṁjñāsaṁskāravijñānāni | iha śāriputra sarvadharmāḥ śūnyatālakṣaṇā anutpannā aniruddhā amalā na vimalā nonā na paripūrṇāḥ | tasmācchāriputra śūnyatāyāṁ na rūpaṁ na vedanā na saṁjñā na saṁskārā na vijñānāni | na cakṣuḥśrotraghrāṇajihvākāyamanāṁsī | na rūpaśabdagaṁdharasaspraṣṭavyadharmāḥ | na cakṣurdhāturyāvanna manovijñānadhātuḥ | na vidyā nāvidyā na vidyākṣayo nāvidyākṣayo yāvanna jarāmaraṇaṁ na jarāmaraṇakṣayo na duḥkhasamudayanirodhamārgā na jñānaṁ na prāptiḥ || tasmādaprāptitvādbodhisattvāṇāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharatyacittāvaraṇaḥ | cittāvaraṇanāstitvādatrasto vipāryāsātikrānto niṣṭhanirvāṇaḥ || tryadhvavyavasthitāḥ sarvabuddhāḥ prajñāpāramitāmāśrityānuttarāṁ samyaksambodhimabhisaṁbuddhāḥ || tasmājjñātavyaṁ prajñāpāramitā mahāmantro mahāvidyāmantro 'nuttaramantro 'samasamamantraḥ sarvaduḥkhapraśamanaḥ | satyamamithyatvāt | prajñapāramitāyāmukto mantraḥ | tadyathā gate gate pāragate pārasaṁgate bodhi svāhā ||

красным пометил опечатку bodhisattvāṇāṁ вместо правильного bodhisattvānāṁ

----------

Caddy (27.11.2010), Rushny (09.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.11.2010), Доржик (27.11.2010)

----------


## Асуман

Пространная редакция:

evaṁ mayā śrutam| ekasmin samaye bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma gṛdhrakūṭe parvate mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena| tena khalu samayena bhagavān gambhīrāvasaṁbodhaṁ nāma samādhiṁ samāpannaḥ| tena ca samayena āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo mahāsattvo gambhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāṁ caramāṇaḥ evaṁ vyavalokayati sma| pañca skandhāṁstāṁśca svabhāvaśūnyaṁ vyavalokayati|| athāyuṣmān śāriputro buddhānubhāvena āryāvalokiteśvaraṁ bodhisattvametadavocat - yaḥ kaścit kulaputro [vā kuladuhitā vā asyāṁ] gambhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāṁ cartukāmaḥ kathaṁ śikṣitavyaḥ ? evamukte āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo mahāsattvaḥ āyuṣmantaṁ śāriputrametadavocat - yaḥ kaścicchāriputra kulaputro va kuladuhitā vā [asyāṁ] gambhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāṁ cartukāmaḥ tenaivaṁ vyavalokitavyam - pañca skandhāṁstāṁśca svabhāvaśūnyān samanupaśyati sma| rūpaṁ śūnyatā śūnyataiva rūpam| rūpānna pṛthak śūnyatā śūnyatāyā na pṛthag rūpam| yadrūpaṁ sā śūnyatā yā śūnyatā tadrūpam| evaṁ vedanāsaṁjñāsaṁskāravijñānāni ca śūnyatā| evaṁ śāriputra sarvadharmāḥ śūnyatālakṣaṇā anutpannā aniruddhā amalā vimalā anūnā asaṁpūrṇāḥ| tasmāttarhi śāriputra śūnyatāyāṁ na rūpam na vedanā sa saṁjñā na saṁskārāḥ na vijñānam na cakṣurna śrotraṁ na ghrāṇaṁ na jihvā na kāyo na mano na rūpaṁ na śabdo na gandho na raso na spraṣṭavyaṁ na dharmaḥ| na cakṣurdhāturyāvanna manodhāturna dharmadhāturna manovijñānadhātuḥ| na vidyā nāvidyā na kṣayo yāvanna jarāmaraṇaṁ na jarāmaraṇakṣayaḥ na duḥkhasamudayanirodhamārgā na jñānaṁ na prāptirnāprāptiḥ| tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ| cittāvaraṇanāstitvādatrasto viparyāsātikrānto niṣṭhanirvāṇaḥ| tryadhvavyavasthitāḥ sarvabuddhāḥ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya anuttarāṁ samyaksaṁbodhimabhisaṁbuddhāḥ| tasmād jñātavyaḥ prajñāpāramitāmahāmantraḥ anuttaramantraḥ asamasamamantraḥ sarvaduḥkhapraśamanamantraḥ satyamamithyatvāt prajñāpāramitāyāmukto mantraḥ| tadyathā - gate gate pāragate pārasaṁgate bodhi svāhā| evaṁ śāriputra gambhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāyāṁ śikṣitavyaṁ bodhisattvena|| atha khalu bhagavān tasmātsamādhervyutthāya āryāvalokiteśvarasya bodhisattvasya sādhukāramadāt - sādhu sādhu kulaputra| evametat kulaputra evametad gambhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryaṁ cartavyaṁ yathā tvayā nirdiṣṭam| anumodyate tathāgatairarhadbhiḥ|| idamavocadbhagavān| ānandamanā āyuṣmān śāriputraḥ āryāvalokiteśvaraśca bodhisattvaḥ sā ca sarvāvatī pariṣat sadevamānuṣāsuragandharvaśca loko bhagavato bhāṣitamabhyanandan||

Красным пометил опечатку va вместо правильного vā
и amalā vimalā вместо amalā avimalā (имхо так по логике должно быть).
Также замечу, что тут конечные сандхи висарги и анусвары нечётко выдержаны, что, впрочем, на смысл не влияет.
Может, ещё где опечатки есть...
Буквы исправлять я не стал.

----------

Caddy (27.11.2010), Rushny (09.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.11.2010)

----------


## Natha

...Красным пометил опечатку va вместо правильного vā
и amalā vimalā вместо amalā avimalā (имхо так по логике должно быть)...
Да теперь сутра в полном объёме, и с вашими замечаниями относительно amalā vimalā вместо amalā avimalā согласен. Одно странно, во всех источниках, откуда можно взять эту сутру, одна и та же опечатка.

----------


## Асуман

Тут есть сканы нескольких страничек из книги Конзе с текстом сутры в транслитерации.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> ...Красным пометил опечатку va вместо правильного vā
> и amalā vimalā вместо amalā avimalā (имхо так по логике должно быть)...
> Да теперь сутра в полном объёме, и с вашими замечаниями относительно amalā vimalā вместо amalā avimalā согласен. Одно странно, во всех источниках, откуда можно взять эту сутру, одна и та же опечатка.


частая история, опечатки переходят из одного издания в другое.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вариант транскрипции (не ручаюсь за правильность, так дали в верстку):
> 
> ПражднЯ-пАрамитА-хридайя-сутрам..................


откуда берется   везде "Я"? по-моему правильно тогда уж (если есть "Й") :праджнйА, хридайа и т.д. 

"Я" тут от  совмещения транслитерации с произношением ?
если это вариант для произношения, то опять же логичнее писать хридая без Й.
если следовать логике, то не арьявалокитешвара, то уж арйявалокитешвара. тут идет смешение нескольких принципов

----------


## Natha

Я думаю, что следует санскритское ya писать как "йа", а пишут "я" по тоже причине, по которой вместо Иоан, пишут Иван, хотя лучше писать на деванагари, и произношение оставить в покое, потому что Prajnaparamitahrdayasutra нужно понимать, и, лучше, в оригинале.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Про деванагари не могу согласиться, но думаю, что латинской транскрипции санскрита вполне хватит. В русской даже если можно с помощью заглавных букв сохранить долгие гласные, уезжают ретрофлексные согласные, а не совсем понятно, зачем нужно санскритское произношение «с русским акцентом».

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.11.2010)

----------


## Natha

Я имел ввиду, что это сутра, а не мантра, и написана онс, чтобы уяснить сущность позиции буддизма, и произносить её, не понимая смысла предложения, бесполезно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

И в завершение, на радость нашим дорогим тхеравадинам, *"обратный перевод"* на пали  :Wink:

----------

Же Ка (03.12.2010), Марина В (03.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Здорово. И понятно главное  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Им бы Абхисамаяаланкару обязательно с комментариями показать, но наверно перевода на пали нет в принципе. В ней очень подробно Праджняпармита объяснена. Линия Обширного действия т.е. то как идти, а в Сутре Сердца в основном к чему нужно прийти. и без комментариев адекватно понять очень трудно.

----------

Марина В (03.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> .... и без комментариев адекватно понять очень трудно.


Совершенно согласен, для слуяайного человека - малопонятный мутный текст, состоящий в основном из понятий, за каждым из которых, по-хорошему, подразумеваются абзацы пояснений.

----------

Аминадав (03.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Olokitissaro bodhisatto


Не сразу понял кто это, когда понял - улыбнуло)))

----------


## Kit

> āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo gaṁbhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāṁ caramāṇo vyavalokayati sma | paṁcaskandhāḥ | tāṁśca svabhāvaśūnyānpaśyati sma | iha śāriputra rūpaṁ śūnyatā śūnyataiva rūpaṁ rūpānna pṛthakśūnyatā śūnyatāyā na pṛthagrūpaṁ yadrūpaṁ sā śūnyatā yā śūnyatā tadrūpaṁ | evameva vedanāsaṁjñāsaṁskāravijñānāni | iha śāriputra sarvadharmāḥ śūnyatālakṣaṇā anutpannā aniruddhā amalā na vimalā nonā na paripūrṇāḥ | tasmācchāriputra śūnyatāyāṁ na rūpaṁ na vedanā na saṁjñā na saṁskārā na vijñānāni | na cakṣuḥśrotraghrāṇajihvākāyamanāṁsī | na rūpaśabdagaṁdharasaspraṣṭavyadharmāḥ | na cakṣurdhāturyāvanna manovijñānadhātuḥ | na vidyā nāvidyā na vidyākṣayo nāvidyākṣayo yāvanna jarāmaraṇaṁ na jarāmaraṇakṣayo na duḥkhasamudayanirodhamārgā na jñānaṁ na prāptiḥ || tasmādaprāptitvādbodhisattvāṇāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharatyacittāvaraṇaḥ | cittāvaraṇanāstitvādatrasto vipāryāsātikrānto niṣṭhanirvāṇaḥ || tryadhvavyavasthitāḥ sarvabuddhāḥ prajñāpāramitāmāśrityānuttarāṁ samyaksambodhimabhisaṁbuddhāḥ || tasmājjñātavyaṁ prajñāpāramitā mahāmantro mahāvidyāmantro 'nuttaramantro 'samasamamantraḥ sarvaduḥkhapraśamanaḥ | satyamamithyatvāt | prajñapāramitāyāmukto mantraḥ | tadyathā gate gate pāragate pārasaṁgate bodhi svāhā ||
> 
> красным пометил опечатку bodhisattvāṇāṁ вместо правильного bodhisattvānāṁ


Приведенная вами транслитерация сутры отличается от той, которую можно найти, например, тут: http://www.visiblemantra.org/heartsutra.html
Почему так?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Им бы Абхисамаяаланкару обязательно с комментариями показать, но наверно перевода на пали нет в принципе. В ней очень подробно Праджняпармита объяснена. Линия Обширного действия т.е. то как идти, а в Сутре Сердца в основном к чему нужно прийти. и без комментариев адекватно понять очень трудно.


надо учитывать что многие праджнапарамитинские сутры надо различать как написанные с точки зрения метода а другие с токи зрения шунйи. Скачайте здесь в разделе будд литература Щербатский Проблемы буддийской нирваны.
Там есть глава *когда и что и как* будда говорил с точки зрения *абсолютной истины* , в частности праджнапарамитахридайсутра,  а когда и как с точки зр *относительной.*

из-за  неразграничения этих двух аспектов масса непонимания  будд текстов
и ненужных споров, как у слепых, которые слона за разные места щупают. Но на форуме этом это как раз самый общий случай, когда тхеравадины и тантристы разные места и особей щупают, а потом увлеченно спорят  об истинности своего познания


 Если присоединяются те кто в данный момент еще и слониху щупают то и вовсе неразбериха.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Ну что, показал я Сутру! скажу так что Мангала Хамдуру отреагировал на нее очень правильно! сначала он впал в ступор потом переписал Сутру  :Smilie: 
 и вообще остался доволен.

----------

Aion (03.12.2010), filoleg (03.12.2010), PampKin Head (04.12.2010), Pema Sonam (03.12.2010), Же Ка (03.12.2010), Марина В (03.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010), Юй Кан (03.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Попросили сюда ссылку сбросить про Сутру Сердца (кстати на русском есть несколько коментов, если память не изменяет)

----------

Aion (03.12.2010), PampKin Head (04.12.2010), Rushny (08.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (05.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну что, показал я Сутру! скажу так что Мангала Хамдуру отреагировал на нее очень правильно! сначала он впал в ступор потом переписал Сутру 
>  и вообще остался доволен.


Я как-то слышал, что в древние времена, когда стараниями Нагарджуны сутры Праджняпарамиты только появились в Джамбудвипе, некоторые особо продвинутые практики просто помирали после первого прочтения. Сердце не выдерживало таких смыслов. Так что Вы поосторожнее там...

----------

Aion (03.12.2010), Же Ка (03.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего страшного. Сейчас, во времена Кали-юги, только пронести может


В те времена, как и сейчас, некоторые после или прямо при прочтении той или иной из праджняпарамитских сутр переживают самадхи.

А если при этом имеют место побочные эффекты, связанные с очищением организма, то в течение месяцка или полного месяца организм к ним привыкает, как и в подробно рассмотренном в другом треде примере с горохом. : )

----------

Марина В (03.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Natha

Тот вариант, на который вы дали ссылку является укороченным по сравнению с полным, который раза в два больше, и именно этот полный вариант привёл Асуман, и с той незначительной поправкой, которую Асуман выделил красным, его транслитерация является верной.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Эх мне бы теперь статью Валполы Рахулы "Буддизм Махаяны и Буддизм Тхеровады" на английском языке. тоже полезно было бы.

Вообще я вам скажу, что тут очень даже положительно относятся к Махаяне. Никто из Ланкийских монахов свое "фи"и не высказывал по причине отсутствия оного.

----------

PampKin Head (04.12.2010), Pema Sonam (03.12.2010), Джигме (05.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010)

----------


## Kit

По моему разобрался.
Текст что на вики это письменная система деванагари, поэтому и транслитерация у него другая, а тот что на visiblemantra.org это сиддхам. Верно?
Тогда скажите пожалуйста, какой вариант записи и произношения можно считать более "верным" и аутентичным? Тот которой на записан ан сиддхаме или деванагари?

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще я вам скажу, что тут очень даже положительно относятся к Махаяне. Никто из Ланкийских монахов свое "фи"и не высказывал по причине отсутствия оного.


Разумеется они никогда не скажут такое "фи", потому что это не вежливо по отношению к гостям.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

А вообще добрые сыновья и дочери Достопочтенного Будды, программа максимум у меня такая.
хотелось бы чтобы в Корее появилась ланкийская вихара и на Ланке корейский храм ордена Чоге. сие было бы одинакового полезно для буддистов (как монахов так и мирян)  обеих стран.

----------

filoleg (04.12.2010), Джигме (05.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Приведенная вами транслитерация сутры отличаеться от той которую можно найти например тут: http://www.visiblemantra.org/heartsutra.html
> Почему так?





> По моему разобрался.
> Текст что на вики это письменная система деванагари, поэтому и транслитерация у него другая, а тот что на visiblemantra.org это сиддхам. Верно?
> Тогда скажите пожалуйста, какой вариант записи и произношения можно считать более "верным" и аутентичным? Тот которой на записан ан сиддхаме или деванагари?


Да, верно, на вики дэванагари, а по другой ссылке - сиддхам. Но выводы вы делаете неверные. Дэванагари и сиддхам - это просто два разных шрифта, полностью совместимые друг с другом. Если набрать текст курсивом или готическим шрифтом, изменится только внешний вид текста, но не его содержимое. Точно так же не меняются слова сутры, написанные с помощью дэванагари, сиддхама или транслита. А замеченная вами разница в транслитерации вызвана, во-первых, различиями в принципах транслитерации, а во-вторых, различиями в самом тексте. Какой из вариантов текста сутры более аутентичный - не знаю. Но лично я бы выбирал, исходя из полноты текста, логичности и красоты. А написать потом при желании любым шрифтом можно.

Приведу примеры расхождений.

1. Допустимые вариации транслитерации, а также не очень допустимые отклонения.

ṁ=ṃ (двоякая транслитерация)

śūnyān paśyati = śūnyānpaśyati (пробел для облегчения понимания разбивки текста на слова)

sarva-dharmāḥ = sarvadharmāḥ (дефис для облегчения понимания членения сложных слов)

ārya-avalokiteśvaro = āryāvalokiteśvaro (дефис, разбивающий сандхи в сложном слове: на месте долгой "ā" в транслите появляется две кратких "а-а")

prajñāpāramitā caryāṃ должно писаться в одно слово
svābhava śūnyān должно писаться в одно слово

panca должно писаться pañca

2. Допустимые вариации санскритской орфографии и расхождение в оформлении сандхи (звуковых изменений на стыке слов).

ṁbh (gaṁbhīrāyāṁ) = mbh (gambhīrāṃ)

ṁc (paṁca) = ñc (pañca)
(вариант записи носовых m и ñ с помощью анусвары ṁ)

paṁcaskandhāḥ | tāṁśca...
pañcaskandhās tāṃśca...
(в зависимости от того, считаем ли мы тут слова одной фразой или ставим точку и начинаем новую фразу, правила сандхи работают по-разному)

3. Некоторые расхождения в словах сутры, пропущенные или вставленные слова.

gaṁbhīrāyāṁ prajñāpāramitāyāṁ caryāṁ caramāṇo
("глубокой праджняпарамиты практику практикующий")
/gambhīrāṃ prajñāpāramitācaryāṃ caramāṇo
("глубокую праджняпарамито-практику практикующий")

avimalā anūnā aparipūrṇāḥ
/na vimalā nonā na paripūrṇāḥ |
(в одном случае прилагательные даются с отрицательной приставкой a-(an-), в другом с отрицательной частицей na, что по смыслу выходит то же самое: 
a-vimalāḥ = na vimalāḥ, an-ūnāḥ = nonāḥ (na+ūnāḥ), a-paripūrṇāḥ = na paripūrṇāḥ)

nāvidyā nāvidyākṣayo 
/ na vidyā nāvidyā na vidyākṣayo nāvidyākṣayo

na jñānaṁ na prāptiḥ 
/ na jñanaṁ na prāptirnāpraptiḥ

bodhisattvānāṁ / bodhisattvasya
(Gen. pl./Gen. sg.)

niṣṭhanirvāṇaḥ / niṣṭhā-nirvāṇa-prāptaḥ

4. Ошибки. Куда же без них?

----------

Kit (04.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Попробуйте еще найти например статью Терентьева.о данной сутре.
Там вроде как еще несколько переводов на другие языки разбиралось. Может и получиться что подправить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте еще найти например статью Терентьева.о данной сутре.


Статья, кстати, оч. хорошая, ИМХО.
Насколько я знаю, Андрей писал ее, руководствуюясь наставлениями одного из последних старых лам Бурятии, Жамбы Жамцо.

----------


## Kit

Асуман, большое Вам спасибо за подробное разъяснение!
Можете подсказать пожалуйста, где найти максимально полную, понятно изложенную справочную информацию о том как правильно произносить транслитерации(звуки) записанные в этом стандарте русскоязычному читателю.

----------


## Natha

У меня есть несколько вопросов связанных с этой сутрой и, следовательно, со всем учением, но, в начале, я хотел бы выяснить правильно ли я понимаю значение термина "дхарма". Вот как я понимаю что такое дхарма:
"dharma - это характеристика объекта (svabhāva), примысленная к нему сознанием".
Если я не прав, то прошу меня поправить, если моё понимание не полно, то прошу его расширить.

----------


## Kit

> У меня есть несколько вопросов связанных с этой сутрой и, следовательно, со всем учением, но, в начале, я хотел бы выяснить правильно ли я понимаю значение термина "дхарма". Вот как я понимаю что такое дхарма:
> "dharma - это характеристика объекта (svabhāva), примысленная к нему сознанием".
> Если я не прав, то прошу меня поправить, если моё понимание не полно, то прошу его расширить.


По моему, такого рода вопросы нужно задавать в других разделах форума, т.к. Ваша тема откровенно выходит за рамки обсуждения текста сутры. Прошу Вас перенести этот вопрос в отдельную ветку или в уже существующую тему в общем форуме или форуме вопросов по буддизму.
*Это Лингвистический форум!*

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> У меня есть несколько вопросов связанных с этой сутрой и, следовательно, со всем учением, но, в начале, я хотел бы выяснить правильно ли я понимаю значение термина "дхарма". Вот как я понимаю что такое дхарма:
> "dharma - это характеристика объекта (svabhāva), примысленная к нему сознанием".
> Если я не прав, то прошу меня поправить, если моё понимание не полно, то прошу его расширить.


Обсуждение этого здесь:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14163

----------

Kit (05.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, большое Вам спасибо за подробное разъяснение!
> Можете подсказать пожалуйста, где найти максимально полную, понятно изложенную справочную информацию о том как правильно произносить транслитерации(звуки) записанные в этом стандарте русскоязычному читателю.


Произношение санскрита, надо полагать, описано в различных учебниках санскрита.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Насчёт полной информации не знаю, но, к примеру, в учебнике Миллера-Кнауэра пара страничек на эту тему есть. Но, во-первых, замечу, что для неподготовленного русского человека описание санскритского алфавита может оказаться непонятным из-за  специфического лингвистического сленга и из-за того, что много в санскрите странных букв. А во-вторых, замечу также, что санскрит с распространением буддизма из Индии на Тибет, в Китай и много куда ещё, показал, что даже неправильное произношение санскритских звуков не является препятствием на пути к просветлению.

Не вникая в тонкости, примерно так читается:

гласные
a ā i ī u ū ṛ ṝ ḷ e ai o au
а а и и у у ри ри ли э ай о ау ("áу" с краткой "у")

согласные
k kh g gh ṅ / c ch j jh ñ / ṭ ṭh d ḍh ṇ / t th d dh n / p ph b bh m / y r l v ś ṣ s h
к кх г гх  н / ч чх дж джх н / т тх д дх н / т тх д дх н / п пх б бх м / й р л в ш ш с х

призвуки
ṁ ḥ
м х

----------

Kit (06.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2010)

----------


## Natha

Асуман, я слышал, что в Индии выходит газета и журнал на санскрите, так ли это, и если вы знаете, какое название у этих изданий?

----------


## Natha

Вот отрывок из этой сутры:	
 tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṃ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ 
Вот мой перевод:
О! Шарипутра, благодаря убыванию, (именно) из-за этого,  окутанное сознание пробудившихся сущностей, приобщившись, пребывает в направляющей мудрости.
Тут возникают вопросы:
1. Возражает ли кто-то по поводу такого перевода.
2. Мне не ясно до конца значение термина aprApti.

----------


## Raudex

> "Я" тут от  совмещения транслитерации с произношением ?
> если это вариант для произношения, то опять же логичнее писать хридая без Й.
> если следовать логике, то не арьявалокитешвара, то уж арйявалокитешвара. тут идет смешение нескольких принципов


Использование "Я" избыточно,
вполне можно обходится "й" и "а", хотя бы потому что в азиатских абугидах и в IAST этим буквам есть вполне чёткие соответствия. По крайней мере более понятно какие буквы пытаются транслитерировать

----------


## Юй Кан

> откуда берется   везде "Я"? по-моему правильно тогда уж (если есть "Й") :праджнйА, хридайа и т.д. 
> 
> "Я" тут от  совмещения транслитерации с произношением ?
> если это вариант для произношения, то опять же логичнее писать хридая без Й.
> если следовать логике, то не арьявалокитешвара, то уж арйявалокитешвара. тут идет смешение нескольких принципов


В русском языке "я" -- дифтонг (т.е. "двузвучие": "йа"), однозначно соответствующий санскр. "ya".

Потому если прибегать к внятному произношению "ya" именно как "йа", получится другое сочетание звуков, да и дико это для современного русского языка...

Кроме того: транслитерированное выше как "арьявалокитешвара" следует записывать не иначе как "арья-*а*валокитешвара", ибо "а" тут -- долгий, как оно и должно произноситься.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Потому если прибегать к внятному произношению "ya" именно как "йа", получится другое сочетание звуков


 Разве? Вы слышете разницу между "Рья" и "Рьйа"? Чё то не верю. ИМХО именно двоякость роли буквы "я" и может путать, она ведь кроме того что дифтонг, ещё призвана у нас смягчать согласную перед звуком "а".
Вообще у нас (в пали) Ariya пишется через "i", по-русским правилам "и" автоматичеси смягчает предыдущую согласную и необходимость в "ь" отпадает. Синаглы и тайцы часто читая пали правда эту "и" редуцируют, причём настолько сильно что она перестаёт образовывать слог, но "мягкость" для "R" остаётся.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разве? Вы слышете разницу между "Рья" и "Рьйа"? Чё то не верю. ИМХО именно двоякость роли буквы "я" и может путать, она ведь кроме того что дифтонг, ещё призвана у нас смягчать согласную перед звуком "а".
> Вообще у нас (в пали) Ariya пишется через "i", по-русским правилам "и" автоматичеси смягчает предыдущую согласную и необходимость в "ь" отпадает. Синаглы и тайцы часто читая пали правда эту "и" редуцируют, причём настолько сильно что она перестаёт образовывать слог, но "мягкость" для "R" остаётся.


Разницу -- слышу. И ничего в этом умопонепостижимого, да ещё достойного споров нет: в варианте дифтонга (_я_) -- произношение слитное, если же внятно артикулировать _йа_ как два звука раздельные, то получится нечто близкое к имени широко известного ослика... : )

В целом же есть устоявшиеся нормы лит-ной транслитерации, отличной от строго лингвистической. Это можно посмотреть по книгам авторитетных переводчиков и/или русскоязычным профильным или энциклопическим : ) словарям.

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, я слышал, что в Индии выходит газета и журнал на санскрите, так ли это, и если вы знаете, какое название у этих изданий?


Да, я тоже что-то такое слышал, но не в курсе.




> Вот отрывок из этой сутры:	
>  tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṃ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ


Кстати, не очень ясное место, где Конзе даёт как основной вариант  viharaty acittāvaraṇaḥ, но в комментарии приводит также viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ и ещё несколько разночтений. При том, что слова acittāvaraṇaḥ (с отрицательной приставкой) и cittāvaraṇaḥ (без отрицательной приставки) означают прямо противоположные вещи.

Т.е., если взять это место в переводе Терентьева "Поэтому, Шарипутра, бодхисаттва живет, опираясь на Праджняпарамиту посредством недостижения, без препятствий в психике...", что соответствует варианту viharaty acittāvaraṇaḥ, то вариант viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ, получается, означает "живёт ... с препятствиями в психике", так что ли?





> Вот мой перевод:
> О! Шарипутра, благодаря убыванию, (именно) из-за этого,  окутанное сознание пробудившихся сущностей, приобщившись, пребывает в направляющей мудрости.


Для меня ваш перевод труднопонимаем.

----------


## Raudex

> Разницу -- слышу. И ничего в этом умопонепостижимого, да ещё достойного споров нет: в варианте дифтонга (_я_) -- произношение слитное, если же внятно артикулировать _йа_ как два звука раздельные, то получится нечто близкое к имени широко известного ослика... : )


а мне кажется вы просто фантазируете какие то нюансы произношения, хотя на самом деле есть вполне чёткое определение



> Буква «Я» в русском языке в ударном положении обозначает:
> в начале слова, после гласных букв и разделительных знаков — пару звуков [ја];
> после согласных — их смягчение (если оно возможно) и звук [а].


а ваша "внятная артикуляция" - это по-видимому ввод каких других звуков или разделителей

----------


## Юй Кан

Мои искренние извинения, бханте Raudex, но сводить разговор о транслитерации к тому, что *обозначает* та или иная буква в языке, не вполне корректно. Как и попытки провести аналогии с палийским или каким другим языком.
По жизни, слыша тот или иной вариант слитного или раздельного произношения дифтонга (а это, по определению, два разных фонетических варианта), действительно думаете о том, что обозначает *буква*?



> В целом же есть устоявшиеся нормы лит-ной транслитерации, отличной от строго лингвистической. Это можно посмотреть по книгам авторитетных переводчиков и/или русскоязычным профильным или энциклопическим : ) словарям.


И я ведь, пояснив разницу между и между, обозначил: спор, для меня, бессущностный.

----------


## Raudex

> По жизни, слыша тот или иной вариант слитного или раздельного произношения дифтонга (а это, по определению, два разных фонетических варианта), действительно думаете о том, что обозначает *буква*?


Вот как то в школе в меня хорошо вбили что я=йа. Да я на самом деле не против использования "я" вместо "ya", просто имею на этот счёт некое имхо, что делать это можно но не стОит. Я бы и не продолжал спор пока вы не стали вводить какие-то новые сущности в простые и известные правила чтения русских букв.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да я на самом деле не против использования "я" вместо "ya", просто имею на этот счёт некое имхо, что делать это можно но не стОит. Я бы и не продолжал спор пока вы не стали вводить какие-то новые сущности в простые и известные правила чтения русских букв.


Уговорили, во всём виноват я и мои какие-то посторонние (для Вас) сущности! : ))

А со снисходительным "можно, но не нужно" -- возьмётесь править все неисчислимые тексты, где сделано именно так, как, по Вам, "не нужно"?

Ну нелепо же идти супротив устоявшихся форм транслитерации (а не чтения букофф %), исходя лишь из некоего собственного ИМХО, супротив коего, как отдельно взятого скромного приватного, я нисколечки не возражаю, тоже полагая, что и его иметь "можно, но не нужно"...

Консенсус, пусть и иронический, лучше чем никакого.
Улыбнитесь, пожалуйста? А большего наш спор и не стоит... : )

----------


## Асуман

Если речь идёт о _транслитерации_ слов, то [ya] вернее передавать через "йа", но когда спрашивают "как это произносится?", то вполне адекватным ответом будет _транскрипция_ через "я".

----------

Raudex (07.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.12.2010), Юй Кан (06.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Уговорили, во всём виноват я и мои какие-то посторонние (для Вас) сущности! : ))


Для фонетики, не для меня.


> А со снисходительным "можно, но не нужно" -- возьмётесь править все неисчислимые тексты, где сделано именно так, как, по Вам, "не нужно"?
> Ну нелепо же идти супротив устоявшихся форм транслитерации (а не чтения букофф %), исходя лишь из некоего собственного ИМХО, супротив коего, как отдельно взятого скромного приватного, я нисколечки не возражаю, тоже полагая, что и его иметь "можно, но не нужно"...


Я IASTом успешно пользуюсь. Если надо - беру и исправляю, в том числе все эти латинские (без диакритики) и кириличесике малопонятные непереводимые бессмыслицы.


> Консенсус, пусть и иронический, лучше чем никакого.
> Улыбнитесь, пожалуйста? А большего наш спор и не стоит... : )


Консенсус? Ну ок, так скажем, если есть какой-то ещё мне неизвестный "другой русский язык" и в нём свои правила чтения "я", то пожалуйста, я признаю своё незнание.

----------


## Natha

Асуман, я полностью с вами согласен, что мой перевод трудно понимаем и этот отрывок не очень ясен для понимания в любом переводе, однако мой вопрос вот о чём, что сознание (citta) пробуждённых личностей (bodhisattvānāṃ), даже приобщившись к пребыванию в направляющей мудрости (prajñāpāramitāmāśritya), тем не менее является ограниченным (cittāvaraṇaḥ), и оно ограничено из-за того, что обозначается словом aprāptitvena, которое я перевёл как «убывание»,  а Тереньтьев как «недостижение», вот я и хотел прояснить значение термина aprāptitva. То, как этот термин объясняется у Щербатского или Рудого, я знаю, однако их объяснение мало что проясняет, хотя бы потому, что в своём психическом опыте я не могу найти то, что описывается как ... сила, которая случайно (время от времени) держит некоторые элементы в повиновении в индивидуальном потоке (santana)…
Если же говорить о том, что должно стоять в этом отрывке - cittāvaraṇaḥ или acittāvaraṇaḥ, то скорее cittāvaraṇaḥ, поскольку в следующем отрывке стоит ...cittāvaraṇa-nāstitvād..., то есть «когда сознание перестаёт быть ограниченным».
Да, тут может возникнуть вопрос: Как же это сознание бодхисаттв может быть ограниченным?

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, я полностью с вами согласен, что мой перевод трудно понимаем и этот отрывок не очень ясен для понимания в любом переводе, однако мой вопрос вот о чём, что сознание (citta) пробуждённых личностей (bodhisattvānāṃ), даже приобщившись к пребыванию в направляющей мудрости (prajñāpāramitāmāśritya), тем не менее является ограниченным (cittāvaraṇaḥ), и оно ограничено из-за того, что обозначается словом aprāptitvena, которое я перевёл как «убывание»,  а Тереньтьев как «недостижение», вот я и хотел прояснить значение термина aprāptitva. То, как этот термин объясняется у Щербатского или Рудого, я знаю, однако их объяснение мало что проясняет, хотя бы потому, что в своём психическом опыте я не могу найти то, что описывается как ... сила, которая случайно (время от времени) держит некоторые элементы в повиновении в индивидуальном потоке (santana)…
> Если же говорить о том, что должно стоять в этом отрывке - cittāvaraṇaḥ или acittāvaraṇaḥ, то скорее cittāvaraṇaḥ, поскольку в следующем отрывке стоит ...cittāvaraṇa-nāstitvād..., то есть «когда сознание перестаёт быть ограниченным».


К сожалению, я недостаточно компетентен, чтобы давать какие-то свои толкования используемых в сутре терминов. Однако в области грамматики я чувствую себя гораздо более уверенным. А потому скажу, что не согласен с вашим переводом "когда ... перестаёт быть ...". Потому что nāstitva - "небытие", а nāstitvād - "из-за небытия, из-за отсутствия". У Терентьева "благодаря отсутствию". Так что, на мой взгляд, всё логично. Сначала говорится na prāptiḥ - нет prāpti, не существует prāpti. Далее речь идёт об aprāptitva, т.е. о состоянии или о качестве aprapti, т.е. о состоянии или качестве отсутствия prāpti. И из-за этого отсутсвтвия prāpti утверждается также отсутствие cittāvaraṇa (acittāvaraṇaḥ). А из-за отсутствия cittāvaraṇa (cittāvaraṇanāstitvāt) уже прямая дорога к нирване. А с вариантом cittāvaraṇaḥ эта логическая цепочка нарушается. Имхо.


По поводу терентьевского перевода "недостижение", так и в словаре оно aprāpti - f. non-attainment , non-acquisition.

----------


## Юй Кан

С prāpti мне приходилось разбираться в Ланкаватаре.
И там, исходя из контекста и найденного в Инете, получилось так:

ПРАПТИ (букв. «объединение, обретение»), в буддизме — собирающее или объединяющее начало или сила, объединяющая дхармы. Детальнее может рассматриваться как дхарма, ответственная за включение новых дхарм в индивидуальный психофизический поток, структурирующая его качественно-количественную определённость. Однако прапти-дхарма может переводиться и как «всеобщая дхарма» или «дхарма всепроницающая».

И в строке:

tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṃ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ

речь, на мой взгляд, идёт о том же.
Вот подстрочник:

Потому, Шарипутра, в силу отсутствия силы, собирающей дхармы, [и] бодхисаттв мудрости-парамиты обретённой устранено ума препятствие.

Или так:

Потому, Шарипутра, у бодхисаттв в силу отсутствия силы, собирающей дхармы, [и] мудрости-парамиты обретённой устранено ума препятствие.

----------


## Natha

Асуман, в вашем объяснении всё логично, но при одном условии, если aprāpti – это просто отсутствие prāpti, однако, если prāpti и aprāpti – это две различные вещи, о чём например говорится вот в этом отрывке «...затем имеются две силы, prāpti и aprāpti, которые как предполагается, контролируют собрание элементов, образующих личную жизнь...», и если в этом отрывке aprāpti  - это самостоятельная сила, а вовсе не отрицание prāpti, то получается, что aprāpti, стоящее в творительном падеже aprāptitvena является причиной отсутсвия ограничений у сознания acittāvaraṇaḥ и, следовательно, проявления нирваны niṣṭhanirvāṇaḥ. Кстати, в приведённой вами полной редакции этой сутры стоит именно cittāvaraṇaḥ

----------


## Natha

Юй Кан, насколько я вас понял, слово aprāpti, стоящее в этом отрывке – это лишь отсутствие prāpti, а вовсе не самостоятельная дхарма ...ответственная за невключение новых дхарма в индивидуальный психофизический поток...?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С prāpti мне приходилось разбираться в Ланкаватаре.
> И там, исходя из контекста и найденного в Инете, получилось так:
> 
> ПРАПТИ (букв. «объединение, обретение»), в буддизме — собирающее или объединяющее начало или сила, объединяющая дхармы.


А куда делось значение этого слова "достижение"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, насколько я вас понял, слово aprāpti, стоящее в этом отрывке – это лишь отсутствие prāpti, а вовсе не самостоятельная дхарма ...ответственная за невключение новых дхарма в индивидуальный психофизический поток...?


Т.н. _прапти_, это -- дхарма. Специальная такая, собирающая, объединяющая. Можно полагать дхармой и _апрапти_ (почему нет, если даже нирвана -- дхарма?). Только _апрапти_ -- дхарма не-собирающая, рассыпающая, рас-творяющая и т.д. : )

А только всё это -- не суть. Важнее всего, по мне, результат: по смыслу всё становится на свои места.
С той оговоркой, что всю сутру переводить не брался, потому исхожу из контекста одной обсуждаемой сентенции.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А куда делось значение этого слова "достижение"?


Зачем включать в примечание все возможные значения (а их, скажем, у Монье-Вильямса не два-три, а около двадцати : )?
Стараюсь давать всегда только значения ключевые, непосредственно связанные с контекстом.

Ну, и о _прапти_ (как собирающей дхарме) нелепо, по мне, говорить как о каком-то достижении, если она сама препятствует достижению...

----------

Марина В (08.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем включать в примечание все возможные значения (а их, скажем, у Монье-Вильямса не два-три, а около двадцати : )?
> Стараюсь давать всегда только значения ключевые, непосредственно связанные с контекстом.


Да просто я удивился: когда переводят с тибетского, обычно здесь стоит именно "достижение", потому что в тиб. это *thob pa*  -attain, possess, gain control over, accept, get, gain, obtain. Вот я и стал смотреть, фигурирует ли это значение в санскр.
Интересно, как Торчинов это место перевел с китайского.

----------

Нико (08.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да просто я удивился: когда переводят с тибетского, обычно здесь стоит именно "достижение", потому что в тиб. это *thob pa*  -attain, possess, gain control over, accept, get, gain, obtain. Вот я и стал смотреть, фигурирует ли это значение в санскр.
> Интересно, как Торчинов это место перевел с китайского.


Вообщето одно из значений также - обретать, а не только достижение. Впрочем лучше укажите строчку в целом, где это сказано.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да просто я удивился: когда переводят с тибетского, обычно здесь стоит именно "достижение", потому что в тиб. это *thob pa*  -attain, possess, gain control over, accept, get, gain, obtain. Вот я и стал смотреть, фигурирует ли это значение в санскр.
> Интересно, как Торчинов это место перевел с китайского.


Как Торчинов перевёл -- не знаю и искать не буду.
Ведь есть правило, о котором пишу в БФ не первый и, подозреваю, не последний раз: значение любого _полисемичного_ слова определяется контекстом. (В Ланкаватаре, к примеру, то же _прапти_ используется в нескольких значениях, но никогда -- в значении "достижение".)

Если же перевод сентенции содержит в себе явную логическую нестыковку _с контекстом всей сутры_, то это перевод локально неправильный.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Контекстное значение thob в тибетском, насколько я понимаю, преимущественно сводится к значению "достижение" или "обретение".
Например, grub pa thob pa - обретший (или достигший) сиддхи.
И вариант перевода
Потому, Шарипутра, у бодхисаттв в силу отсутствия силы, собирающей дхармы, [и] мудрости-парамиты обретённой устранено ума препятствие.
как мне кажется, уводит в сторону от смысла. Какая-такая сила у них отсутствует?
Обычно здесь переводят Для бодхисаттв достижения нет, в том смысле, что они не стремятся к достижению, не формулируют такое понятие как "достижение" или обретение чего-либо, и именно поэтому не имеют препятствий.
Это, собственно, об устранении джнея-авараны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Контекстное значение thob в тибетском, насколько я понимаю, преимущественно сводится к значению "достижение" или "обретение".Например, grub pa thob pa - обретший (или достигший) сиддхи.
> И вариант перевода


grub pa thob pa - тот, кто обрел достижения. тут два разных слова.
grub
all. pf. of 'grub pa - 1) accomplished, perfected, fulfilled, attained, obtained. 2) to be present, existent, possessing existence, to be. 3) vi. proven, established. 4) to confirm, establish [an idea or fact]. 5) vi. to obtain, achieve, attain. 6) vi. to form, become, be made / created from. 7. vi. to finish, accomplish fully, complete (h). 8. n. establishment, established existence

thob pa
1). 2) to attain, obtain, get, acquire, bring, gain, receive, achieve, master, bring, accept, win. 3) attainment, obtainment, possession, presence, acquisition; achievement. 4) {ldan min 'du byed} acquisition, as one of the fourteen non-concurrent formations, obtaining cause; Def. {dge ba dang mi dge ba sogs 'du byed kyi chos rnams kyi gnas skabs kyi cha la btags yod de bye brag smra ba rdzas yod du 'dod}; pf. of {'thob pa} 

первое в данном случае будет существительным. Так как обретение не подходит, то скорее достижение (как какой-либо плод)

grub pa соответствует taraNDa, saddhaddhyaM, siddha, siddhi
thob pa - pratilabngha, prasta,vAta, labngha, Alabdha

----------


## Юй Кан

> Контекстное значение thob в тибетском, насколько я понимаю, преимущественно сводится к значению "достижение" или "обретение".
> Например, grub pa thob pa - обретший (или достигший) сиддхи.
> И вариант перевода
> Потому, Шарипутра, у бодхисаттв в силу отсутствия силы, собирающей дхармы, [и] мудрости-парамиты обретённой устранено ума препятствие.
> как мне кажется, уводит в сторону от смысла. Какая-такая сила у них отсутствует?
> Обычно здесь переводят Для бодхисаттв достижения нет, в том смысле, что они не стремятся к достижению, не формулируют такое понятие как "достижение" или обретение чего-либо, и именно поэтому не имеют препятствий.


То сло'ва у меня, соответствующего тибетским версиям перевода, в примечании нету (какое мне дело до тибетских переводов/толкований санскритских понятий? %), то сила у бодхисаттв в подстрочнике какая-то не такая...

Вот ещё раз про "силу":

ПРАПТИ (букв. «объединение, обретение»), в буддизме — собирающее или объединяющее начало или *сила, объединяющая дхармы*. Детальнее может рассматриваться как *дхарма, ответственная за включение новых дхарм в индивидуальный психофизический поток*, структурирующая его качественно-количественную определённость.

Нету этой дхармы -- нету и количественно-качественной определённости ума/сознания: они становятся бескачественными. : )

И напомню: был дан вариант *подстрочного*, а не литературного перевода, где сделал бы иначе. Возможно -- дал бы сноску, процитированную выше... Не знаю. Да и не суть: если ясен смысл, то слова можно оставить в покое.



> Это, собственно, об устранении джнея-авараны.


Не знаю, насколько соответствует тут читта-аварана только одной из двух аваран, а именно -- _джнея-аваране_, ибо в сутре нет речи о двух аваранах.

Возможно, я и неправ, но браться за перевод сутры, уже трижды (!) переведённой на русский, пусть и не с языка оригинала, резона не вижу.

При этом, на мой взгляд, любой из этих трёх вариантов, _по сути_ верен, ведь главное, о чём идёт речь в ней, -- опора на праджня-парамиту.

И ваще: раздел -- про санскрит, а не про тибетский! : ))

----------


## Natha

Да, я полностью согласен с тем, что мой перевод, да и понимание этого отрывка не состыковывается с тем контекстом этой сутры, который считается общепринятым и касается бодхисатв, поскольку, если принять, что в тексте стоит cittāvaraṇaḥ, тогда получается, что бодхисаттвы лишь на пути к просветлению.
Однако, у меня ещё вот такой вопрос, связанный с терминами prāpti и aprāpti: можно ли рассматривать эти две дхармы или силы, присущие тому или иному сознанию, в значении «приятие» и «неприятие», то есть, когда поступающая в сознание информация способна разрушить устоявшееся мировоззрение, то она отвергается и мы наблюдаем «неприятие» – действие дхармы aprāptir, а когда поступающая информация способна упрочить устоявшееся мировоззрение то она принимается, и мы наблюдаем «приятие» - действие дхармы prāptir.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Однако, у меня ещё вот такой вопрос, связанный с терминами prāpti и aprāpti: можно ли рассматривать эти две дхармы или силы, присущие тому или иному сознанию, в значении «приятие» и «неприятие», то есть, когда поступающая в сознание информация способна разрушить устоявшееся мировоззрение, то она отвергается и мы наблюдаем «неприятие» – действие дхармы aprāptir, а когда поступающая информация способна упрочить устоявшееся мировоззрение то она принимается, и мы наблюдаем «приятие» - действие дхармы prāptir.


Нет, так нельзя.
_Двойственные_ понятия типа «приятие» и «неприятие», «влечение» и «отвержение» и т.п. относятся к омрачённому уму и являются следствием действия прапти, имеющим место, пока ум не будет очищен от омрачений и не будет достигнута _недвойственность_, неразрывно связанная с праджней и обеспечиваемая апрапти, т.е. отсутствием прапти.

Иными словами, _апрапти_ -- категория совсем другого уровня, умонепостижимого, по определению, для непробуждённого существа, пристрастного и оперирующего двойственными понятиями.

----------

Марина В (09.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> браться за перевод сутры, уже трижды (!) переведённой на русский, пусть и не с языка оригинала, резона не вижу.


Кстати, в сети доступен также разбор этой сутры в качестве учебного текста по санскриту, выполненный Н.П.Лихушиной.

Тут вордовский файл.
Тут шрифты, чтоб было видно.

----------

Caddy (10.12.2010), Joy (09.12.2010), Kit (10.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.12.2010), Же Ка (10.12.2010), Сергей Хос (09.12.2010)

----------


## Natha

> Нет, так нельзя.
> _Двойственные_ понятия типа «приятие» и «неприятие», «влечение» и «отвержение» и т.п. относятся к омрачённому уму и являются следствием действия прапти, имеющим место, пока ум не будет очищен от омрачений и не будет достигнута _недвойственность_, неразрывно связанная с праджней и обеспечиваемая апрапти, т.е. отсутствием прапти.
> 
> Иными словами, _апрапти_ -- категория совсем другого уровня, умонепостижимого, по определению, для непробуждённого существа, пристрастного и оперирующего двойственными понятиями.


Первое:
Я полностью с вами согласен относительно двойственности, но в данном случае я имел ввиду не отношение к теплу-холоду, вкусному-невкусному, приятному-неприятному, а приятие или неприятие идей, поскольку лишь приятие=prApti или непрятие=aprAri идей - это ...реальные факторы, благодаря действию которых те либо иные дхармы актуализируются в индивидуальном потоке или же возникает препятствие для их актуализации...
Второе:
Прежде чем приступать к переводу этой сутры я ознакомился с тем, что по по-поводу этих двух термином написано от Щербатского и до Пусена, а также с кариками  второго раздеда "Энциклопедии Абхидхармы" - 36, 39, 40, и обобщённый вывод получился такой:
"..имеются две силы, prāpti и aprāpti, которые, как предполагается, контролируют собрание элементов, образующих личную жизнь, или предупреждают (aprapti) появление в ней того элемента, который не согласуется с ее общим характером..."
То есть aprāpti и prāpti- это то, что присуще работе любого сознания от пастушеского до образованного и aprāpti не является особой категорией. Насколько я понимаю в этом и состоит суть наших разногласий.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "..имеются две силы, prāpti и aprāpti, которые, как предполагается, контролируют собрание элементов, образующих личную жизнь, или предупреждают (aprapti) появление в ней того элемента, который не согласуется с ее общим характером..."
> То есть aprāpti и prāpti- это то, что присуще работе любого сознания от пастушеского до образованного и aprāpti не является особой категорией. Насколько я понимаю в этом и состоит суть наших разногласий.


Видимо, я не до конца внятно пояснил, о чём у меня речь...
Так вот, мои возражения относятся только к подобному толкованию апрапти _в контексте сутры_ (или сентенции, извлечённой их неё).
Вы ведь сами столкнулись с тем, что понимание апрапти как препятствия чему-либо приводит в этом фрагменте к абсурду...
Об этом и речь.

И уже оговорил ранее:



> есть правило, о котором пишу в БФ не первый и, подозреваю, не последний раз: *значение любого полисемичного слова определяется контекстом*.

----------


## До

> То, как этот термин объясняется у Щербатского или Рудого, я знаю, однако их объяснение мало что проясняет, хотя бы потому, что в своём психическом опыте я не могу найти то, что описывается как ... сила, которая случайно (время от времени) держит некоторые элементы в повиновении в индивидуальном потоке (santana)…


Не удивительно, насколько я помню, кто-то из них вообще давал не определение _прапти_, а философскую трактовку.

_Прапти_ и _апрапти_ две дхармы, которые придумали сарвастивадины. У них противоположная функция. Перевод простой: _прапти_ - приобретение, _апрапти_ - потеря, и всё это - в отношении благих и неблагих качеств (факторов, дхарм). Приобретенныё качества у нас _есть_ даже когда они не активны в данный момент.




> ПРАПТИ (букв. «объединение, обретение»), в буддизме — собирающее или объединяющее начало или сила, объединяющая дхармы. Детальнее может рассматриваться как дхарма, ответственная за включение новых дхарм в индивидуальный психофизический поток, структурирующая его качественно-количественную определённость.


Самое близкое к правде тут "_дхарма, ответственная за включение новых дхарм в индивидуальный психофизический поток_".




> можно ли рассматривать эти две дхармы или силы, присущие тому или иному сознанию, в значении «приятие» и «неприятие»


Приятие и неприятие, это же чувства (или сознательные дейсвтия), а прапти и апрапти, это более простые функции, почти механические. Они означают принадлежность (актуальность) неких качеств (дхарм) к существу (или потоку). Например, при неблагом поступке (скажем, _воззрении_) разрушаются прапти соотвествующих благих поступков, заменяясь на апрапти. И с этих пор человек не обладает этими, накопленными ранее благими качествами, он их потерял.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Прапти_ и _апрапти_ две дхармы, которые придумали сарвастивадины.


?
Но ведь Сутру сердце не сарвастивадины написали?




> Приобретенныё качества у нас _есть_ даже когда они не активны в данный момент.


То есть это то, то обычно называют "навыки"?




> Самое близкое к правде тут "_дхарма, ответственная за включение новых дхарм в индивидуальный психофизический поток_".


И как следует перевести соответствующее место из сутры?
"у бодхисаттв навыков нет, а потому нет препятствий"?

----------


## До

> ? Но ведь Сутру сердце не сарвастивадины написали?


А вдруг они?

Как указано в #24 и #35 две версии немного различаются, в одной "na jñānaṁ na prāptiḥ", а в другой "na jñanaṁ na prāptir *na-apraptiḥ*", т.е. тут отрицают специфически сарвастивадскую дхарму _апрапти_. У йогачар, к примеру, в списке есть _прапти_, а вот _апрапти_ нет.




> То есть это то, то обычно называют "навыки"?


Нет, речь о дхармах и о накопленной карме. Практик _накапливает_ благие дхармы и отсекает неблагие. Приобретение одной дхармы - прапти, потеря - апрапти.




> И как следует перевести соответствующее место из сутры? "у бодхисаттв навыков нет, а потому нет препятствий"?


Не знаю.

Стандартная схема для ПП сутр, что бодхисаттва совершает действие не с целью накопления кармических плодов, возможно тут это имеется ввиду.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.12.2010)

----------


## Кагьюпа

Быть может кому-то окажутся хорошим подспорьем комментарии из Тэнгюра, там часто разъясняется и этимоголия термина, и его смысл, и вообще, о чём собственно идёт речь в данном тексте. Вот часть 95-го тома по изданию Дэргэ с указанием страниц (западная нумерация) где находятся соответствующие комментарии:
shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa'i snying po'i rgya cher 'grel pa /  Expansive Commentaries on the Essence of the Perfection of Wisdom [Sūtra] (prajñāpāramitāhṛdaya) (d.3845 - d.3850; 6 texts) 
 shes rab kyi pa rol tu phyin pa'i snying po'i rgya cher bshad pa / Prajñāpāramitā-hṛdaya-ṭīkā (D.3845) (vol.95_MA p.534¬–560)
 'phags pa shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa'i snying po'i rnam par bshad pa / Ārya-prajñāpāramitā-hṛdaya-vyākhyā (D.3846) (vol.95_MA p.560¬–572)
 bcom ldan 'das ma shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa'i snying po'i 'grel pa don gyi sgron ma / Bhagavatī-prajñāpāramitā-hṛdaya-ṭīkā-artha-pradīpa (D.3847) (vol.95_MA p.572¬–588)
 'phags pa shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa'i snying po rgya cher 'grel pa / Ārya-prajñāpāramitā-hṛdaya-ṭīkā (D.3848) (vol.95_MA p.589¬–606)
 shes rab kyi pha rol tu phyin pa'i snying po'i don yongs su shes pa / Prajñāpāramitā-hṛdayārtha-parijñāna (D.3849) (vol.95_MA p.606¬–625)
 shes rab snying po'i rnam par bshad pa / Prajñā-hṛdaya-vyākhyā (D.3850) (vol.95_MA p.625¬–633)

Успехов
PS: мне кажется, что если делать перевод (а эту сутру до сих пор переводят даже на английский, например перевод с санскрита относительно недавно выполнил Карл Брюнхольцл, но пока я этого текста не видел), то есть смысл, путь в качестве примечаний, перевести, пусть и частично, комментарий/ии, чтобы читатель мог понимать о чём идёт речь.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Успехов
> PS: мне кажется, что если делать перевод (а эту сутру до сих пор переводят даже на английский, например перевод с санскрита относительно недавно выполнил Карл Брюнхольцл, но пока я этого текста не видел), то есть смысл, путь в качестве примечаний, перевести, пусть и частично, комментарий/ии, чтобы читатель мог понимать о чём идёт речь.



На русском уже есть некоторые переведенные комментарии.

----------


## Natha

Предлагаю компромисный вариант перевода этого отрывка:
_Потому, о Шарипутра tasmācchāriputra сознание ограниченное cittāvaraṇaḥ неприятием aprāptitvena Бодисаттв bodhisattvānāṃ, оперевшись āśritya на учение Праджнапарамиты prajñāpāramitām, освобождает viharati.
_То, что глагол viharati=освобождает, с этим никто спорить не будет. В начале этой сутры этот глагол также употребляется, и viharati=освобождает тоже туда подходит.

----------


## Юй Кан

> PS: мне кажется, что если делать перевод (а эту сутру до сих пор переводят даже на английский, например перевод с санскрита относительно недавно выполнил Карл Брюнхольцл, но пока я этого текста не видел), то есть смысл, путь в качестве примечаний, перевести, пусть и частично, комментарий/ии, чтобы читатель мог понимать о чём идёт речь.


Сложное это дело: выбрать чей-то комментарий, подходящий всякому. Такого комментария в принципе быть не может.
Т.е., если уж браться за сопровожделние перевода комментариями, следует собрать и приложить все существующие или доступные... : )

----------


## Асуман

> Предлагаю компромисный вариант перевода этого отрывка:
> _Потому, о Шарипутра tasmācchāriputra сознание ограниченное cittāvaraṇaḥ неприятием aprāptitvena Бодисаттв bodhisattvānāṃ, оперевшись āśritya на учение Праджнапарамиты prajñāpāramitām, освобождает viharati.
> _То, что глагол viharati=освобождает, с этим никто спорить не будет. В начале этой сутры этот глагол также употребляется, и viharati=освобождает тоже туда подходит.



Ой!   :EEK!: 

ekasmin samaye bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma gṛdhrakūṭe parvate mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena|

И как же по-вашему тогда звучит эта фраза в переводе? Чего там Бхагаван в начале сутры в Раджагрихе "освобождал"?

----------

Юй Кан (10.12.2010)

----------


## До

Наиболее полный текст сутры на санскрите из более чем десятка источников с разночтениями:

The_Prajnaparamita-hrdaya_Sutra,Conze.pdf 2M

----------

YanaYa (20.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2010)

----------


## Natha

> Ой!  
> 
> ekasmin samaye bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma gṛdhrakūṭe parvate mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena|
> 
> И как же по-вашему тогда звучит эта фраза в переводе? Чего там Бхагаван в начале сутры в Раджагрихе "освобождал"?


Буду краток, общаясь со странствующими монахами и бодхисаттами, поведав учение Праджнапарамита, Бхагаван освободил их от заблуждения и, следовательно, от страдания.

----------


## Асуман

> Буду краток, общаясь со странствующими монахами и бодхисаттами, поведав учение Праджнапарамита, Бхагаван освободил их от заблуждения и, следовательно, от страдания.


Простите, я не понял. Это вы так фразу переводите что ли? Или это у вас просто абстрактное рассуждение?

----------


## Natha

"Приятие и неприятие, это же чувства (или сознательные дейсвтия), а прапти и апрапти, это более простые функции, почти механические. Они означают принадлежность (актуальность) неких качеств (дхарм) к существу (или потоку). Например, при неблагом поступке (скажем, _воззрении_) разрушаются прапти соотвествующих благих поступков, заменяясь на апрапти. И с этих пор человек не обладает этими, накопленными ранее благими качествами, он их потерял"
До.
Когда я интерпретировал  прапти и апрапти как приятие и неприятие, то я исходил из того, приятие и неприятие – это именно простые, почти механические явления или функции, например, скажу я православному, что любое хулиганское действие в церкви должно пресекаться властями, он тут же, без всякого размышления примет эту точку зрения, поскольку она не нарушает целостность индивидуального потока восприятия, и это будет проявление прапти, однако, если я продолжу, и скажу, что Христа схватили абсолютно справедливо, поскольку то, что описывается как изгнание торгующих из храма, по-сути, похоже на обыкновенное хулиганство, то этот православный, без всякого раздумья, отвергнет это, и это будет проявлением апрапти поскольку такая идея будет разрушать целостность потока индивидуального восприятия и сможет разрушить всё его христианское мировоззрение.
Повторю ещё раз,  что мне интересно то, как те или иные понятия буддизма или индуизма, выраженные в тех или иных терминах, могут быть обнаружены как явления сознания, с которыми мы все сталкиваемся каждый день.

----------


## Natha

> Простите, я не понял. Это вы так фразу переводите что ли? Или это у вас просто абстрактное рассуждение?


Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но вчера я спешил, потому дал не перевод а изложение. Вот как будет выглядеть мой перевод:
evaṁ mayā śrutam| ekasmin samaye bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma gṛdhrakūṭe parvate mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena

"Вот, что мной было услышано evaṁ mayā śrutam|:
На одной встрече ekasmin samaye с большим собранием странствующих монахов mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ и с большим собранием бодхисаттв mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena, в царском доме rājagṛhe, на вершине хребта коршунов gṛdhrakūṭe parvate, Блаженный bhagavān освободил viharati sma (от страданий)"
Исходя из концовки этой сутры, явствует, что там присутствовали и прочие, которые ...возликовали по-поводу сказанного Блаженным bhagavato bhāṣitamabhyanandan...
Естественно полагать, что все присутствующие, восприняв учение prajñāpāramitām, были освобождены от заблуждений и, следовательно, от страданий. А Шарипутра, в конце, упоминается уже как Арйавалокитешвара и бодхисаттва ...śāriputraḥ āryāvalokiteśvaraśca bodhisattvaḥ...

----------


## До

> Когда я интерпретировал  прапти и апрапти как приятие и неприятие, то я исходил из того, приятие и неприятие – это именно простые, почти механические явления или функции, например, скажу я православному, что любое хулиганское действие в церкви должно пресекаться властями, он тут же, без всякого размышления примет эту точку зрения


Я имел ввиду не это говоря "почти механическое", а то что в психике нет шестеренок. По сути (и для не сарвастивады) прапти и никакая не функция и не явление.




> Повторю ещё раз,  что мне интересно то, как те или иные понятия буддизма или индуизма, выраженные в тех или иных терминах, могут быть обнаружены как явления сознания, с которыми мы все сталкиваемся каждый день.


Не у сарвастивады _прапти_ не реальная дхарма, а просто название для увеличения (приобретения) или уменьшения (утраты) благих или неблагих дхарм (качеств, достижений, заслуг).

Обнаруживать тут нечего, на мой взгляд. Совершили благой поступок - оно, условно говоря, "_накопилось_", совершили неблагой - неблагое "_накопилось_", а благое "_утерялось_". Если вы достигли плода _сротапанны_, то он нигде не лежит после этого (чтоб его там обнаруживать, в ларце), но однако-же вы считаетесь им _обладающим_.

Для сарвастивады, это дхарма была важна, так как у них чуднáя система, а для других, это просто форма речи.

----------


## До

Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit Dictionary by Franklin Edgerton.

----------

Аминадав (12.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но вчера я спешил, потому дал не перевод а изложение. Вот как будет выглядеть мой перевод:
> evaṁ mayā śrutam| ekasmin samaye bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma gṛdhrakūṭe parvate mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena
> 
> "Вот, что мной было услышано evaṁ mayā śrutam|:
> На одной встрече ekasmin samaye с большим собранием странствующих монахов mahatā bhikṣusaṁghena sārdhaṁ и с большим собранием бодхисаттв mahatā ca bodhisattvasaṁghena, в царском доме rājagṛhe, на вершине хребта коршунов gṛdhrakūṭe parvate, Блаженный bhagavān освободил viharati sma (от страданий)"
> Исходя из концовки этой сутры, явствует, что там присутствовали и прочие, которые ...возликовали по-поводу сказанного Блаженным bhagavato bhāṣitamabhyanandan...
> Естественно полагать, что все присутствующие, восприняв учение prajñāpāramitām, были освобождены от заблуждений и, следовательно, от страданий. А Шарипутра, в конце, упоминается уже как Арйавалокитешвара и бодхисаттва ...śāriputraḥ āryāvalokiteśvaraśca bodhisattvaḥ...


_Всё страньше и страньше. (с)_ 

Это как это так вдруг Шарипутра превратися в Арьявалокитешвару, если по тексту это были разные люди? И разве Арьявалокитешвара - не имя собственное? Я бы между ними запятую поставил.

āttamanāḥ āyuṣmān śāriputraḥ ЗПТ āryāvalokiteśvaraḥ bodhisattvaḥ mahāsattvaḥ ЗПТ te ca bhikṣavaḥ ЗПТ te ca bodhisattvāḥ mahāsattvāḥ ЗПТ sā ca sarvāvatī parṣad ЗПТ sadevamānuṣāsuragaruḍagandharvaḥ ca lokaḥ bhagavataḥ bhāṣitam abhyanandan

Ну да, все присутствующие, да и весь мир до кучи тоже - все там порадовались словам Бхагавана. И я думаю, что если бы все они там разом освободились от страданий, то, наверное, этот замечательный факт был бы особо отмечен в тексте сутры. Но об этом, увы, не сказано.

Возвращаясь же к первой фразе, ваша трактовка, во-первых, предполагает в тексте лакуну - пропущенное "от заблуждений". Во-вторых, появляется нестыковка, т.к. если он "освобождал", то "кого-чего?" - был бы винительный падеж: (*...saṅgham viharati sma), но в тексте стоит творительный, да не просто творительный, а ещё и слова "вместе с" (...saṅghena sārdham viharati sma). В-третьих, в словаре я не нахожу перевода "освобождать". Откуда вы его взяли?

С другой стороны, например, у варианта Терентьева, который перевёл viharati sma как "пребывал", я вижу следующие преимущества: он не требует дополнительных предположений, хорошо вписывается в контекст и подтверждается словарём.

----------


## Юй Кан

> С другой стороны, например, у варианта Терентьева, который перевёл viharati sma как "пребывал", я вижу следующие преимущества: он не требует дополнительных предположений, хорошо вписывается в контекст и подтверждается словарём.


Более того, это сочетание встречается в начале множества сутр...

----------


## Natha

Самое важное, что можно усвоить из обсуждения этого отрывка - мы обсуждаем ни истину а свои концепции, основанные то на сочинениях Щербатского или кого-то другого. Вот, глагол vihar, он мне встречался лишь тогда, когда описывались развлечения Кришны с пастушками, в том числе и по ночам..., то есть vihar=развлекаться, и что я должен был использовать для перевода первого предложения этой сутры - ...на хребте коршунов Блаженный развлекался с ..., но у меня и у вас есть концепция относительно Носителей истины, и мы, в духе этой концепции используем другое слово - "проводил время". Но почему, в таком случае, не взять слово из другого пункта этой же словарной статьи? Вот у Кочергиной под четвёртым номером значится "освобождать". Однако, главное, что я понял давно, слово - это "телега" на которую каждый наваливает свой смысл, в том числе и я. Поэтому не подскажет ли кто, откуда можно скачать словари буддийских терминов, наподобие того, вырезку из которого выложил До. Если словари будут на деванагари, так это даже лучше

----------


## Natha

> _Всё страньше и страньше. (с)_ 
> 
> Это как это так вдруг Шарипутра превратися в Арьявалокитешвару, если по тексту это были разные люди? И разве Арьявалокитешвара - не имя собственное? Я бы между ними запятую поставил.
> 
> āttamanāḥ āyuṣmān śāriputraḥ ЗПТ āryāvalokiteśvaraḥ bodhisattvaḥ mahāsattvaḥ ЗПТ te ca bhikṣavaḥ ЗПТ te ca bodhisattvāḥ mahāsattvāḥ ЗПТ sā ca sarvāvatī parṣad ЗПТ sadevamānuṣāsuragaruḍagandharvaḥ ca lokaḥ bhagavataḥ bhāṣitam abhyanandan
> 
> Ну да, все присутствующие, да и весь мир до кучи тоже - все там порадовались словам Бхагавана. И я думаю, что если бы все они там разом освободились от страданий, то, наверное, этот замечательный факт был бы особо отмечен в тексте сутры. Но об этом, увы, не сказано.
> 
> Возвращаясь же к первой фразе, ваша трактовка, во-первых, предполагает в тексте лакуну - пропущенное "от заблуждений". Во-вторых, появляется нестыковка, т.к. если он "освобождал", то "кого-чего?" - был бы винительный падеж: (*...saṅgham viharati sma), но в тексте стоит творительный, да не просто творительный, а ещё и слова "вместе с" (...saṅghena sārdham viharati sma). В-третьих, в словаре я не нахожу перевода "освобождать". Откуда вы его взяли?
> ...


Вот перевод концовки сутры:
idam avocad bhagavān| ānandamanā āyuṣmān śāriputraḥ āryāvalokiteśvaraś ca bodhisattvaḥ sā ca sarvāvatī pariṣat sadevamānuṣāsuragandharvaśca loko bhagavato bhāṣitamabhyanandan||

Вот это idam произнёс avocad Блаженный bhagavān. Испытывающий мысленное блаженство ānandamanā бодхисаттва bodhisattvaḥ Арйа-авалокита-ишвара āryāvalokiteśvaraśca– долго живущий āyuṣmān Шарипутра śāriputraḥ, и это всё содержащее собрание sā ca sarvāvatī pariṣat, и ca мир loko– с дэвами, людьми, асурами, гандхарвами sa-deva-mānuṣa-asuragandharvaś , сказанное блаженным bhagavato bhāṣitam одобрили abhyanandan.
Если рассуждать по вашему, то Блаженный сам сказал, а потом же сам себя и одобрил? 
В данном случае, мне трудно сказать, является ли словосочетание āryāvalokiteśvara именем собственным или нет, свиду, это просто сложное слово ārya-avalokita-iśvara. Вот Кришна - это имя собственное, однако кришна=чёрный, и употребляется по всякому, например, кришна-мрига=чёрная антилопа. Вот так и с āryāvalokiteśvara - может быть и именем собственным и эпитетом.
А насчёт первого предложения сутры я с вами согласен "от страданий" там  нет, ну а остальными падежами в моём варианте всё в порядке.

----------


## Асуман

> Но почему, в таком случае, не взять слово из другого пункта этой же словарной статьи? Вот у Кочергиной под четвёртым номером значится "освобождать".


Я смотрел Моньера и Аптэ, и даже в Бётлинга заглянул, но никаких "освобождать" там не заметил. А вот зато у Кочергиной, действительно, есть такое значение.  :Frown: 
Для меня это свидетельствует отнюдь не в пользу Кочергиной.





> Вот перевод концовки сутры:
> idam avocad bhagavān| ānandamanā āyuṣmān śāriputraḥ āryāvalokiteśvaraś ca bodhisattvaḥ sā ca sarvāvatī pariṣat sadevamānuṣāsuragandharvaśca loko bhagavato bhāṣitamabhyanandan||
> 
> Испытывающий мысленное блаженство ānandamanā бодхисаттва bodhisattvaḥ Арйа-авалокита-ишвара āryāvalokiteśvaraśca– долго живущий āyuṣmān Шарипутра śāriputraḥ


Мне странно, что вы упорно игнорируете тот факт, что в начале сутры ясно говорится о Шарипутре с Арьявалокитешварой как о разных людях (один задаёт вопрос, другой отвечает). С какой же стати в финале их отождествлять?





> Если рассуждать по вашему, то Блаженный сам сказал, а потом же сам себя и одобрил?


Нет. По-моему всё совсем не так. Шарипутра спросил. Арьявалокитешвара ответил. Бхагаван одобрил слова Арьявалокитешвары и подтвердил, что так оно и есть. А все присутствующие, включая Шарипутру и Арьявалокитешвару, эти слова Бхагавана восприняли с большим энтузиазмом.

----------


## Natha

История проста. Меня попросил перевести эту сутру друг-буддист, намекая на разночтения, и попросил не заглядывать в другие переводы. С одной стороны это плохо, а сдругой - хорошо. Вот и получилось то, с чем вы стокнулись.
Первое:
 При переводе я пользовался только словарём Кочергиной, и не считаю этот словарь плохим, поскольку в словарной статье о vihar кроме 4) освобождать, имеется значение "проводить (время)", против которого, как я понимаю, вы не возражаете.
Когда я переводил эту сутру, то для меня Арйа-авалокита-ишвара и Бхагаван - это одно лицо, и я не могу, пока, найти места в сутре, которое говорит о том, что это две разные личности.
Я так понимаю, что арйа-авалокита-ишвара - это не тело, а сознание лишённое ограничений, и любой, кто примет идею этой сутры, становится арйа-авалокита-ишварой, вот потому-то Шарипутра и именутся как арйа-авалокита-ишвара, и если кто-то, из этого сайта, примет идёю этой сутры, то он, тоже, станет арйа-авалокита-ишвара.
Я не могу понять, для чего предъявлять учение Праджнапарамита бодхисаттвам, если их сознание лишено ограничений? Вот и говорится что сознание бодхисаттв, до речи арйа-авалокита-ишвары было citta-avarana, то есть ограниченным, и лишь приобщившись к этому учению лишилось ограничений и достигло нирваны.

----------


## До

> Но почему, в таком случае, не взять слово из другого пункта этой же словарной статьи?


Интересно кто-нибудь может дать _научный_ ответ на этот вопрос?

----------


## Асуман

> При переводе я пользовался только словарём Кочергиной, и не считаю этот словарь плохим


Я не называл этот словарь плохим. Он по-своему хороший. Сам поначалу им пользовался. Но из-за скромного объёма для более-менее серьёзных задач он непригоден. Да и ошибки у Кочергиной есть, и немало.




> Когда я переводил эту сутру, то для меня Арйа-авалокита-ишвара и Бхагаван - это одно лицо, и я не могу, пока, найти места в сутре, которое говорит о том, что это две разные личности.


Упал под стол.
У вас и Шарипутра = Арьявалокитешвара, и Бхагаван = Арьявалокитешвара, и похоже, что все остальных вы тоже готовы назвать арьявалокитешварами...

Ведь в тексте сутры совершенно чётко расписано кто куда пошёл и кто кому чего сказал. Как можно этого не заметить? Может быть, вам всё же стоит почитать _чужие_ переводы сутры?




> Я не могу понять, для чего предъявлять учение Праджнапарамита бодхисаттвам, если их сознание лишено ограничений?


Вы считаете, там говорится о том, что Арьявалокитешвара поучал бодхисаттв как им освободиться от ограниченности сознания? А мне почему-то показалось, что он отвечал на вопрос Шарипутры о методике обучения практике глубокой праджняпарамиты.

----------


## Асуман

> А насчёт первого предложения сутры я с вами согласен "от страданий" там  нет, ну а остальными падежами в моём варианте всё в порядке.


У вас со смыслом не всё в порядке. Вот ваш вариант: "На одной встрече с большим собранием странствующих монахов и с большим собранием бодхисаттв, в царском доме, на вершине хребта коршунов, Блаженный освободил". По-вашему получается, что в тексте забыли указать, кого и от чего он освободил. А без этих уточнений глагол "освобождать" выглядит совершенно неуместно.

----------


## Natha

> Я не называл этот словарь плохим. Он по-своему хороший. Сам поначалу им пользовался. Но из-за скромного объёма для более-менее серьёзных задач он непригоден. Да и ошибки у Кочергиной есть, и немало.
> 
> 
> 
> Упал под стол.
> У вас и Шарипутра = Арьявалокитешвара, и Бхагаван = Арьявалокитешвара, и похоже, что все остальных вы тоже готовы назвать арьявалокитешварами...
> 
> Ведь в тексте сутры совершенно чётко расписано кто куда пошёл и кто кому чего сказал. Как можно этого не заметить? Может быть, вам всё же стоит почитать _чужие_ переводы сутры?
> 
> ...


Вот, что я писал ...любой, кто примет идею этой сутры, становится арйа-авалокита-ишварой, вот потому-то Шарипутра и именутся как арйа-авалокита-ишвара, и если кто-то, из этого сайта, примет идёю этой сутры, то он, тоже, станет арйа-авалокита-ишвара..., судя по всему, Шарипутра принял эту идею, вот потому-то он и именуется арйа-авалокита-ишвара.

Просмотрев тот вариант сутры который именно вы предъявили в начале обсуждения я нашёл лишь одно место, где может подразумеваться присутствие кого-то иного именуемого как Бхагаван, не этот ли отрывок вы имеете ввиду:
atha khalu bhagavān tasmātsamādhervyutthāya āryāvalokiteśvarasya bodhisattvasya sādhukāramadāt...

Если же говорить о совершенстве или несовершенстве бодхисаттв, то об этом говорится именно в том отрывке с которого началось вот это обсуждение, вот в этом:
tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ
Вы не согласились вот с этим ...обладающее ограничениями сознание cittāvaraṇaḥ бодхисаттв bodhisattvānāṁ..., из-за чего и развернулось обсуждение.

----------


## Natha

> У вас со смыслом не всё в порядке. Вот ваш вариант: "На одной встрече с большим собранием странствующих монахов и с большим собранием бодхисаттв, в царском доме, на вершине хребта коршунов, Блаженный освободил". По-вашему получается, что в тексте забыли указать, кого и от чего он освободил. А без этих уточнений глагол "освобождать" выглядит совершенно неуместно.


Если вы не заметили, то в начале этого отрывка было сказано, что это компромиссный перевод, и привёл я его потому, что некоторых возмущало слово  cittāvaraṇaḥ вот в этом отрывке:
tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ
Поскольку получалось что сознание бодхисаттв обладает ограничениями. Теперь я понимаю, что этот компромиссный перевод не годится и слово viharati следует переводить как "проводил время" или "развлекался"

----------


## Асуман

> тот вариант сутры который именно вы предъявили в начале обсуждения


_Именно я_ сделал следующее: сконвертировал из дэванагари в транслит два варианта сутры, на которые ранее в теме давали ссылку.



> http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Heart_Sutra






> Если же говорить о совершенстве или несовершенстве бодхисаттв, то об этом говорится именно в том отрывке с которого началось вот это обсуждение, вот в этом:
> tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ
> Вы не согласились вот с этим ...обладающее ограничениями сознание cittāvaraṇaḥ бодхисаттв bodhisattvānāṁ..., из-за чего и развернулось обсуждение.


Нет. Вы, видимо, меня не так поняли. Я ничего вам не возражал насчёт того что вы там писали про ограниченность сознания бодхисаттв. Хотя и не скрываю, что другой вариант текста (acittāvaraṇaḥ) кажется мне более осмысленным. Но раз имеется и вариант с  cittāvaraṇaḥ, то мои предпочтения тут мало что могут изменить. А не согласился я с вашим переводом конструкции cittāvaraṇanāstitvāt и, в частности, слова nāstitva.




> Если же говорить о том, что должно стоять в этом отрывке - cittāvaraṇaḥ или acittāvaraṇaḥ, то скорее cittāvaraṇaḥ, поскольку в следующем отрывке стоит ...cittāvaraṇa-nāstitvād..., то есть «когда сознание перестаёт быть ограниченным».
> Да, тут может возникнуть вопрос: Как же это сознание бодхисаттв может быть ограниченным?





> не согласен с вашим переводом "когда ... перестаёт быть ...". Потому что nāstitva - "небытие", а nāstitvād - "из-за небытия, из-за отсутствия". У Терентьева "благодаря отсутствию".


Я считаю ошибочным ваш перевод nāstitvāt "когда ... перестаёт быть ...". Т.к. nāstitva - "отсутствие", а не "переставание". И потому также считаю ошибочным основанное на неправильном переводе ваше логическое заключение о большей вероятности варианта текста с cittāvaraṇaḥ.

----------


## Асуман

> я нашёл лишь одно место, где может подразумеваться присутствие кого-то иного именуемого как Бхагаван, не этот ли отрывок вы имеете ввиду:
> atha khalu bhagavān tasmātsamādhervyutthāya āryāvalokiteśvarasya bodhisattvasya sādhukāramadāt...


Там не подразумевается, а прямо сказано про Бхагавана. Из текста сутры видно, что Бхагаван, Арьявалокитешвара и Шарипутра - это три разных лица. Б. погрузился в самадхи; Ш. спросил А.; А. ответил Ш.; Б. вышел из самадхи и похвалил А.; Ш. и А. рукоплескали словам Б.

Извлечения из сутры (в сопровождении извлечений из перевода Терентьева):

bhagavān rājagṛhe viharati sma 
Благословенный пребывал в Раджагрихе.
bhagavān samādhiṁ samāpannaḥ 
Благословенный погрузился в самадхи.
āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo mahāsattvo evaṁ vyavalokayati sma ... 
бодхисаттва-махасаттва Арья-Авалокитешвара так узрел ...
āyuṣmān śāriputro āryāvalokiteśvaraṁ bodhisattvam etad avocat ...
достопочтенный Шарипутра спросил у бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы Арья-Авалокитешвары ...
āryāvalokiteśvaro bodhisattvo mahāsattvaḥ āyuṣmantaṁ śāriputram etad avocat ... 
бодхисаттва-махасаттва Арья-Авалокитешвара так отвечал достопочтенному Шарипутре...
bhagavān samādher vyutthāya āryāvalokiteśvarasya bodhisattvasya sādhukāram adāt ... 
Благословенный вышел из самадхи и похвалил бодхисаттву-махасаттву Арья-Авалокитешвару...
idamavocadbhagavān 
сказаны были Благословенным такие слова
ānandamanā āyuṣmān śāriputraḥ āryāvalokiteśvaraśca ... loko bhagavato bhāṣitam abhyanandan 
возрадовались достопочтенный Шарипутра, и бодхисаттва-махасаттва Арья-Авалокитешвара ... мир возликовал от сказанного Благословенным

----------

Vladiimir (12.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот, что я писал ...любой, кто примет идею этой сутры, становится арйа-авалокита-ишварой, вот потому-то Шарипутра и именутся как арйа-авалокита-ишвара, и если кто-то, из этого сайта, примет идёю этой сутры, то он, тоже, станет арйа-авалокита-ишвара..., судя по всему, Шарипутра принял эту идею, вот потому-то он и именуется арйа-авалокита-ишвара.


Предлагаю для полного раскрытия смысла это арйа-авалокита-ишвара перевести, как "Искусный Внизглядящий Господин". Тогда станет совсем здорово  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Natha

Уважаемый Асуман.
Я ни сколько не возражаю против того, что слово . nāstitva - "отсутствие", более того, в моём переводе так и стоит ...Из-за отсутствия..., однако я писал в "прямом эфире", потому и употребил ...когда перестаёт быть..., поскольку, в данном случае я не вижу большой разницы, суть то одна - нирвана не может проявиться пока сознание обладает какими бы то ни было рамками - ограничениями.
Слово bhagavān - это не имя собственное, и означает приблизительно "тот, кто не обделён Судьбой" или "тот кто управляет Судьбой". В текстах индуизма словом bhagavān называются очень многие - начиная с царя и кончая Вишну, более того, по отношению к одному и тому же лицу употребляется то bhagavān, то "ишвара", то ещё что-то... Поэтому, когда в начале этой сутры стоит слово bhagavān, а потом āryāvalokiteśvaro, то вполне логично предположить что это одно лицо, тем более, что потом, по отношению к этому же лицу употребляются и bodhisattvo и mahāsattvo..., не будете же вы утверждать что это всё разные люди?

Теперь вот этот текст:
 atha khalu bhagavān tasmāt samādher vyutthāya āryāvalokiteśvarasya bodhisattvasya  sādhukāram adāt 

Вот типичный оборот русской речи в тех же падежах, что и в этом тексте: "...когда у Иванова проявилась сильная головная боль, бедолага застонал..."
Теперь вот это: "Теперь atha, по причине что tasmāt у ботхисаттвы bodhisattvasya арйа-авалокита--ишвары āryāvalokiteśvarasya (произошло)проявление  vyutthāya самадхи samādher, блаженный bhagavān, безусловно khalu, издал возглас одобрения  sādhukāramadāt...".
Надеюсь, вы не будете придираться к такому переводу vyutthāya =(произошло)проявление.
Вы, конечно, не согласны с таким переводом, да я особенно и не настаиваю, однако, мне кажется, что, грамматически, этот перевод оправдан.
Я уже писал, что я переводил "невзирая на лица" и не имея никакого представления о других переводах этой сутры, основной упор делал на грамматику. Теперь я понимаю, что не вписался в концепцию. Однако, если традиция настаивает, что bhagavān и āryāvalokiteśvara - это одно лицо, то я охотно уступаю. Не знаю, возможно я и не прав, но как мне вчера сказала одна буддистка с десятилетним стажем ...тхеравадины твою позицию, скорее всего, одобрили...

----------


## Natha

> Предлагаю для полного раскрытия смысла это арйа-авалокита-ишвара перевести, как "Искусный Внизглядящий Господин". Тогда станет совсем здорово


Вполне разделяю ваше чувство юмора, более того, к подобным обсуждениям нельзя относиться очень серьёзно, а то и до инсульта недалеко...

Более того, советую всем участникам этого обсуждения посмотреть фильм "Догма", а кто уже видел, то посмотреть ещё раз.

Напомню ещё раз, что спор шёл не между личностями, а между концепциями, которыми захламлено сознание. И, как говорят буддисты - всё это шунйата, или как говорят индуисты - всё это Майа.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слово bhagavān - это не имя собственное, и означает приблизительно "тот, кто не обделён Судьбой" или "тот кто управляет Судьбой". В текстах индуизма словом bhagavān называются очень многие - начиная с царя и кончая Вишну, более того, по отношению к одному и тому же лицу употребляется то bhagavān, то "ишвара", то ещё что-то... Поэтому, когда в начале этой сутры стоит слово bhagavān, а потом āryāvalokiteśvaro, то вполне логично предположить что это одно лицо, тем более, что потом, по отношению к этому же лицу употребляются и bodhisattvo и mahāsattvo..., не будете же вы утверждать что это всё разные люди?


В *буддийских* текстах Бхагаван (переводимое на русский по-разному) -- эпитет исключительно Будды/будд. При этом Будда никогда не именуется бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой.
В Махаяне доп. традиционные эпитеты будд -- Татхагата, Архат, Совершеннопробуждённый (часто -- именно так, триадой).
А бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы -- это отдельно. : ) Уж не говоря о том, что в Тхераваде, насколько знаю, вообще такое сочетание не встречается.

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Напомню ещё раз, что спор шёл не между личностями, а между концепциями, которыми захламлено сознание. И, как говорят буддисты - всё это шунйата, или как говорят индуисты - всё это Майа.


Мои извинения, но вот так, на одном "голом" концепте, что всё, мол, пустотно, браться за перевод очень непростых по содержанию махаянских текстов -- только себя и других путать, да ещё оправдывая свои умозрительные привнесения в текст (т.е. сугубую отсебятину, ни на чём, кроме ИМХО, не основанную) этим самым концептом...

----------


## Natha

> Мои извинения, но вот так, на одном "голом" концепте, что всё, мол, пустотно, браться за перевод очень непростых по содержанию махаянских текстов -- только себя и других путать, да ещё оправдывая свои умозрительные привнесения в текст (т.е. сугубую отсебятину, ни на чём, кроме ИМХО, не основанную) этим самым концептом...


Первое. У меня был опыт перевода буддистских текстов, приблизительно пять лет тому назад я перевёл "Виграха-вйавартани" с комментариями Нагарджуны, так что ...на одном голом концепте... - такого не было.
Второе. Эта сутра достаточно простое произведение, сложным оказался лишь вот этот текст: 
_tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ_
но, только лишь из-за _cittāvaraṇaḥ_

----------


## Юй Кан

> Первое. У меня был опыт перевода буддистских текстов, приблизительно пять лет тому назад я перевёл "Виграха-вйавартани" с комментариями Нагарджуны, так что ...на одном голом концепте... - такого не было.


Это -- без разницы, если путаетесь даже в традиционных для буддизма Махаяны эпитетах.



> Второе. Эта сутра достаточно простое произведение, сложным оказался лишь вот этот текст: 
> _tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ_
> но, только лишь из-за _cittāvaraṇaḥ_


А как быть со смешением Бхагавана, Авалокитешвары и Шарипутры? А с вихарати?..
Тут ведь все ходы записаны.

И уж с этим-то всем можно разобраться элементарно, запустив поисковик и вычитав хотя бы общую информацию, а не постить сюда профанические имхи по этому поводу.

----------

Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Эта сутра достаточно простое произведение, сложным оказался лишь вот этот текст: 
> _tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ_
> но, только лишь из-за _cittāvaraṇaḥ_


Загвозка не только в этом слове. Насколько уразумели махаянскую доктрину, настолько верно и переведёте _этот_ кусок:



> aprāptitvād bodhisattvo
> prajñā-pāramitām āśritya viharaty acitt'āvaraṇaḥ.
> Citt'āvaraṇa-nāstitvād atrasto
> viparyās'ātikrānto niṣṭhā-nirvāṇaḥ.


 :Wink:

----------


## Асуман

> Надеюсь, вы не будете придираться к такому переводу vyutthāya =(произошло)проявление.
> Вы, конечно, не согласны с таким переводом, да я особенно и не настаиваю, однако, мне кажется, что, грамматически, этот перевод оправдан.


Как-то странно - вы даёте перевод и тут же от него как бы отказываетесь.

Конечно, я не согласен с таким переводом. Потому что _грамматически_ это не существительное, а _деепричастие_. Да и лексически вы почему-то пытаетесь приписать ему какое-то собственное значение из головы. На этот раз я специально проверил Кочергину - она не давала вам никаких поводов тольковать vyutthā как "проявление". У неё vyutthā - 1) разъезжаться 2) рассеиваться 3) отворачиваться от (Abl.). А также можно было бы обратить внимание на соседнее однокоренное vyutthāna n. 1) вставание 2) пробуждение.




> Я уже писал, что я переводил "невзирая на лица" и не имея никакого представления о других переводах этой сутры, основной упор делал на грамматику. Теперь я понимаю, что не вписался в концепцию.


Несколько лет назад я, не обладая особыми познаниями в буддийской терминологии и не имея понятия ни о каких там концепциях, набросал для себя подстрочник этой сутры, опираясь на свои знания грамматики и словарь Моньера. И сравнивая сейчас с переводом Терентьева, по части грамматики не нахожу никаких особых расхождений. Ведь для понимания простых грамматических конструкций, используемых в сутре, вовсе не обязательно быть прожжёным махаянцем. А насчёт ваших переводов у меня создалось впечатление, что вам просто не хватает знания грамматики, и вы стараетесь компенсировать это какими-то дополнительными допущениями и умопостроениями, которые уводят вас не в ту степь. Уж извините, если обидел.





> Первое. У меня был опыт перевода буддистских текстов, приблизительно пять лет тому назад я перевёл "Виграха-вйавартани" с комментариями Нагарджуны, так что ...


Тем печальнее нынешняя картина...





> Более того, советую всем участникам этого обсуждения посмотреть фильм "Догма", а кто уже видел, то посмотреть ещё раз.
> 
> Напомню ещё раз, что спор шёл не между личностями, а между концепциями, которыми захламлено сознание. И, как говорят буддисты - всё это шунйата, или как говорят индуисты - всё это Майа.


Шуньята шуньтой, но зёрна от плевел лучше всё же отделять, дабы не подавиться.

А "Догма" - один из моих любимых фильмов. (Православным, буде такие сюда забредут, смотреть не советую.)

----------

Сергей Хос (13.12.2010)

----------


## Natha

> Это -- без разницы, если путаетесь даже в традиционных для буддизма Махаяны эпитетах.
> 
> А как быть со смешением Бхагавана, Авалокитешвары и Шарипутры? А с вихарати?..
> Тут ведь все ходы записаны.
> 
> И уж с этим-то всем можно разобраться элементарно, запустив поисковик и вычитав хотя бы общую информацию, а не постить сюда профанические имхи по этому поводу.


Уважаемый Юй Кан. Первое, я прекрасно знаю, что тут все ходы записаны. Вот с чего началось это обсуждение, я привёл свой перевод вот этого отрывка: 
tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ

О! Шарипутра, благодаря убыванию, (именно) из-за этого,  окутанное сознание пробудившихся сущностей, приобщившись, пребывает в направляющей мудрости.
и задал два вопроса:
1. Возражает ли кто-то по поводу такого перевода.
2. Мне не ясно до конца значение термина aprApti.
 В этом моём переводе, о котором вы сказали что он вам мало понятен слово viharati я перевёл как "пребывает", однако некоторым не понравилось " окутанное сознание пробудившихся сущностей", намекающее на несовершенство бодхисаттв, вот я и предложил компромиссный вариант перевода с viharati=освобождать, но поскольку здесь этот вариант забраковали, то я отозвал его сказав, что пусть так и остаётся, по Кочергиной, то есть viharati=проводить время=пребывать, так что я не вижу у себя никакой путаницы относительно viharati. А что касается смешения Бхагавана, Авалокитешвары и Шарипутры, то это относится не к грамматике а к концепциям.

----------


## Natha

> Загвозка не только в этом слове. Насколько уразумели махаянскую доктрину, настолько верно и переведёте _этот_ кусок:


Удивительное дело, вот я привёл на обсуждение свой перевод вот этого отрывка:
tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ
потом, оказывается, что вместо cittāvaraṇaḥ должно стоять acittāvaraṇaḥ !! Теперь мне предлагается ещё один вариант этого отрывка:
aprāptitvād bodhisattvo prajñā-pāramitām āśritya viharaty acitt'āvaraṇaḥ
Господа, договоритесь между собой какой вариант правильный!!!

----------


## Natha

> Как-то странно - вы даёте перевод и тут же от него как бы отказываетесь.
> 
> Конечно, я не согласен с таким переводом. Потому что _грамматически_ это не существительное, а _деепричастие_. Да и лексически вы почему-то пытаетесь приписать ему какое-то собственное значение из головы. На этот раз я специально проверил Кочергину - она не давала вам никаких поводов тольковать vyutthā как "проявление". У неё vyutthā - 1) разъезжаться 2) рассеиваться 3) отворачиваться от (Abl.). А также можно было бы обратить внимание на соседнее однокоренное vyutthāna n. 1) вставание 2) пробуждение.
> 
> 
> 
> )


Когда я написал ...надеюсь, вы не будете придираться к такому переводу слова vyutthāya=(произошло)проявлени..., я предполагал, что так и будет - придерётесь. Глагол vyutthā попадался мне много раз, и даже когда у меня не было словаря Apte, в котором это слово переводится именно как "проявление, появление", а только Кочергина, именно по производному слову vyutthāna n. =1) вставание 2) пробуждение, я и пришёл к выводу, что у Кочергиной перевод этого слова не полон, и следует переводить vyutthā как "проявление". Надеюсь, что вы не придерётесь к тому, что "вставание, пробуждение, проявление" - это слова одного рода.

----------


## До

> Удивительное дело, вот я привёл на обсуждение свой перевод вот этого отрывка: tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati *cittāvaraṇaḥ* потом, оказывается, что вместо cittāvaraṇaḥ должно стоять acittāvaraṇaḥ !! Теперь мне предлагается ещё один вариант этого отрывка: aprāptitvād bodhisattvo prajñā-pāramitām āśritya viharaty *acitt'āvaraṇaḥ*
> Господа, договоритесь между собой какой вариант правильный!!!


http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....543#post376543

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый Юй Кан.
> [...]
> В этом моём переводе, о котором вы сказали что он вам мало понятен слово viharati я перевёл как "пребывает", однако некоторым не понравилось " окутанное сознание пробудившихся сущностей", намекающее на несовершенство бодхисаттв, вот я и предложил компромиссный вариант перевода с viharati=освобождать, но поскольку здесь этот вариант забраковали, то я отозвал его сказав, что пусть так и остаётся, по Кочергиной, то есть viharati=проводить время=пребывать, так что я не вижу у себя никакой путаницы относительно viharati.


Ничего по поводу отношения к Вашему переводу как таковому я не писал, предложив свой вариант подстрочника одной сентенции и пояснив, что представляет собою прапти в читтаматрийской Ланкаватаре.
Что касается вихарати -- не заметил, чтобы хоть кто-то возразил против перевода этого глагола как "пребывает". Но заменять Вы взялись именно его, а не мутный фрагмент с "окутанностью".



> А что касается смешения Бхагавана, Авалокитешвары и Шарипутры, то это относится не к грамматике а к концепциям.


Вы, заодно, спутали ещё и Юй Кана с Асуманом.
Эта путаница тоже относится к концепциям? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Удивительное дело, вот я привёл на обсуждение свой перевод вот этого отрывка:
> tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ
> потом, оказывается, что вместо cittāvaraṇaḥ должно стоять acittāvaraṇaḥ !! Теперь мне предлагается ещё один вариант этого отрывка:
> aprāptitvād bodhisattvo prajñā-pāramitām āśritya viharaty acitt'āvaraṇaḥ
> Господа, договоритесь между собой какой вариант правильный!!!


Господа никогда не договорятся меж собою, какой вариант самый правильный. : )

Это каждый решает для себя. Потому переводчик, взявшись за перевод сутры, должен принять на себя самого ответственность за выбор того или иного варианта и адекватный его перевод. Ставить же такие вещи "на голосование" -- нелепо. %)

При этом к варьирующимся периодам и/или словам можно дать примечания, где указать, как выглядит и читается, с т.зр. переводчика, то же -- в ином варианте.

----------

Natha (15.12.2010), Марина В (20.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Удивительное дело, вот я привёл на обсуждение свой перевод вот этого отрывка:
> tasmācchāriputra aprāptitvena bodhisattvānāṁ prajñāpāramitāmāśritya viharati cittāvaraṇaḥ
> потом, оказывается, что вместо cittāvaraṇaḥ должно стоять acittāvaraṇaḥ !! Теперь мне предлагается ещё один вариант этого отрывка:
> aprāptitvād bodhisattvo prajñā-pāramitām āśritya viharaty acitt'āvaraṇaḥ
> Господа, договоритесь между собой какой вариант правильный!!!


Удивительное дело. Вам ясно сказали, что есть разные варианты текста. 



> разница в транслитерации вызвана ... различиями в самом тексте.


Вам привели разные варианты. Даже на первой странице темы в приведённом мною транслите можно заметить, что в одном случае стоит aprāptitvād ... acittāvaraṇaḥ (#10), а в другом - aprāptitvena ... cittāvaraṇaḥ (#11). Да, да, есть там такие разночтения: aprāptitvād / aprāptitvena; bodhisattvānām / bodhisattvasya / bodhisattvaḥ; acittavāraṇaḥ / cittāvaraṇaḥ, есть и много других разночтений. Большая их часть не принципиальна, но вот это acittavāraṇaḥ vs. cittāvaraṇaḥ как раз очень принципиально, и перевод зависит от выбора того или иного варианта. (На что я уже обращал внимание.  #49) Дважды давались ссылки на Конзе (#13 и #83), который приводит много разночтений. Но вы, похоже, не удосужились ознакомиться. А теперь обвиняете участников обсуждения, как будто это они текст сутры писали и несут личную ответственность за разные варианты слов. Вы в самом деле этого не понимаете? Сохранились разные манускрипты, в которых сутра записана по-разному. Потому даже если мне кажется более вероятным вариант acittāvaraṇaḥ, даже если Конзе приводит его как основной вариант, всё равно есть другой вариант текста, где написано cittāvaraṇaḥ. Переводить можно и тот и другой вариант. А какой из них выбрать - это уже на вашей совести.

----------

Vladiimir (14.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> Глагол vyutthā попадался мне много раз, и даже когда у меня не было словаря Apte, в котором это слово переводится именно как "проявление, появление".


Вы могли сколько угодно раз переводить слово vyutthā как "проявление, появление". Но когда вы ссылаетесь при этом на словарь Аптэ - это подтасовка. У меня же под рукой лежит этот словарь, и мне не лень проверить - там ничего такого нету.

व्युत्था 1 Ā. 1 To get up, rise. 2 To increase in strength or power, grow strong. 3 To oppose, resist, say something in opposition; इति व्युत्तिष्ठमानायां तस्यामूचे नलः प्रियाम् N. 20. 124. Caus. 1 To excite, instigate, rouse. 2 To disagree about. 3 To win over. 4 To remove.






> Надеюсь, что вы не придерётесь к тому, что "вставание, пробуждение, проявление" - это слова одного рода.


Я не понимаю, что вы имеете в виду под "словами одного рода". "Вставание", "пробуждение" и "проявление" - это *разные* слова. Или вы считаете возможным менять в тексте слова по принципу свободных ассоциаций?

----------

Natha (14.12.2010)

----------


## Natha

Благодарю всех, кто потратил своё время на обсуждение этого отрывка этой сутры. Не смотря на разногласия, наше общение принесло мне большую пользу. Надеюсь, что ни кого не обидел, ненароком, а если так, то извиняюсь.

----------


## До

> Но ведь Сутру сердце не сарвастивадины написали?


Вот пишут со ссылкой на книгу Pine, Red. The Heart Sutra: The Womb of the Buddhas (2004) Shoemaker 7 Hoard. ISBN 1-59376-009-4 




> The Heart Sūtra, it is generally thought, is likely to have been composed in the 1st century CE in Kushan Empire territory, by a Sarvastivadin or ex-Sarvastivadin monk.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2010)

----------


## YanaYa

Kagyu Monlam Sanskrit Prayers and Marme Monlam in English,Chinese, and Korean

стр 33
санскритская транслитерация и английский перевод

----------

